# 3/31/21 - AEW Dynamite discussion - Christian vs Kazarian



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Bring back Tomko and Christian!


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Arcade Anarchy ?

when they said a "sports based presentation"
i didn't realize they meant *Esports*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If Miro does not stuff all three of the geeks into arcade machines and move onto something good, he might as well just go home.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> If Miro does not stuff all three of the geeks into arcade machines and move onto something good, he might as well just go home.


Anything but the pac man machine. 

Imagine PAC got thrown into a pac man machine, kinda clean. Missed an opportunity.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Adapting said:


> Anything but the pac man machine.
> 
> Imagine PAC got thrown into a pac man machine, kinda clean. Missed an opportunity.


I would hope this is the last time we see an arcade machine on a wrestling screen.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

La Parka said:


> View attachment 99336
> 
> 
> Bring back Tomko and Christian!


Need him on standby for his eventual heel turn. Christian is on another level when he's a heel so it's only a matter of time.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'll watch the Christian vs Kazarian match simply for Christian but apart from that this show doesn't interest me.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They are surely going to use this arcade battle for a stealth Mortal Kombat movie promotion.

Christian and Kaz (and Daniels)-- there you have a story that spans the decades. In kayfabe, Christian abandoned his friends to the Main Event Mafia and returned to WWE.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

.christopher. said:


> Need him on standby for his eventual heel turn. Christian is on another level when he's a heel so it's only a matter of time.


Isn't tomko in prison?

Also @DetroitRiverPhx since this is here you don't need to do one this week


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'll watch the Christian vs Kazarian match simply for Christian but apart from that this show doesn't interest me.


That one match is the selling point for me. It needs to main event and be long, so we can see if Christian can still go. Twinkletoes can open the show with a 5 minute throwaway match.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> That one match is the selling point for me. It needs to main event and be long, so we can see if Christian can still go. Twinkletoes can open the show with a 5 minute throwaway match.


I would open with Christian but if i do i make sure that people know this match is going to open


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> I would open with Christian but if i do i make sure that people know this match is going to open


Yeah, it needs to be promoted heavily


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Main event will probably be the arcade match since it is a feud blowoff like the Parking Lot Brawl and Tony Khan usually books blowoffs that way. We can only hope it's put together like the Parking Lot Brawl as then it could be an unexpected surprise.

Christian vs. Kaz is a good choice to open for sure. Q1 is always one of the highest rating quarter hours and has often outdrawn the main event QH, so it's an important slot on the show.

I'd go:


Christian vs. Kaz
Cody vs. QT
Kenny/Good Brothers vs. Lucha Bros/Laredo
Shida/Conti vs. Bunny/Nyla
Arcade Anarchy

In that order...

They should also tease IC's return and do something with the Pinnacle.

As an aside, Paul Wight was the most searched AEW talent earlier in March, so they should start to get his face on Dynamite more. He'll inevitably wrestle but in the meantime, surely he can guest on commentary at least?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376565533492060160
Also for tonight.

Looking forward to most of the show. The Arcade Anarchy I'm willing to give a chance. Whether they're using arcade machines as weapons or not, the impact and the visual of smashing your opponents head through one can still be entertaining. I'm really ready for this feud to end though.

The Pinnacle segment could lead to an IC return or some kind of tease to one.

Christian vs Kaz is Christian's big showcase after 7 years to see if he can still go at at least an average level in the ring. Kaz is a guy that can make anyone look great, so we'll see how it goes.

Omega/Good Brothers vs Lucha Bros/Laredo Kid should be somewhat of a banger. I do find the Good Brothers to be pretty boring though.

Don't care for whatever Cody and QT are doing. As others have said before, PAC being injured may be the reason they are holding off on the full blown Penta feud, so they may be using him as some kind of placeholder for everything going on with the Elite.

Shida/Conti vs Nyla Rose/Bunny could be okay. I'm expecting Tay Conti to get the pin on the Bunny here and for Shida to challenge her to a title match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope Cody easily sweeps QT aside because they're gonna have a hard time selling me on that feud. However, after QT built up so much drama, I think it would be hilarious if he lost quickly


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I hope Cody easily sweeps QT aside because they're gonna have a hard time selling me on that feud. However, after QT built up so much drama, I think it would be hilarious if he lost quickly


He had a hard time with Peter Avalon, so it's tough to say how this is going to go


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The top draw of AEW is about to take Cody Rhodes to a classic.

AEW must give them one hour. If QT Marshall loses, we RIOT.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEW has been doing well lately in making sure that top stars are not going too long with under-carders, so hopefully they follow suit and they don't have QT going any longer than 5-6 minutes. I don't know what they mean by exhibition match though. It may not even be a real match but more like Cody and QT just screwing around for a couple minutes and having QT low blow Arn or something to further the dissension in the Nightmare Family between QT, Arn, Dustin, and Lee Johnson.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prosper said:


> *AEW has been doing well lately in making sure that top stars are not going too long with under-carders,* so hopefully they follow suit and they don't have QT going any longer than 5-6 minutes. I don't know what they mean by exhibition match though. It may not even be a real match but more like Cody and QT just screwing around for a couple minutes and having QT low blow Arn or something to further the dissension in the Nightmare Family between QT, Arn, Dustin, and Lee Johnson.


Kenny going 15 minutes with Sydal isn´t going too long? Kenny has a title match for the top title in another promotion coming up, and he struggles that hard to beat Sydal who´s regulary losing on Dark


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

yeahright2 said:


> Kenny going 15 minutes with Sydal isn´t going too long? Kenny has a title match for the top title in another promotion coming up, and he struggles that hard to beat Sydal who´s regulary losing on Dark


Omega vs Sydal only went about 10 minutes. I do think the V-Triggers could have been cut down, but it didn't make Omega look bad in the end. The match was great. Hangman beating Cezar in 2 minutes and Moxley beating Ryan Nemeth in like 1 minute is what I mean. Sydal is a veteran though. Sometimes you're gonna get a bigger fight than anticipated in kayfabe. The Rock went 10 minutes with The Hurricane and it turned out great.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Omega vs Sydal only went about 10 minutes. I do think the V-Triggers could have been cut down, but it didn't make Omega look bad in the end. The match was great. Hangman beating Cezar in 2 minutes and Moxley beating Ryan Nemeth in like 1 minute is what I mean. Sydal is a veteran though. Sometimes you're gonna get a bigger fight than anticipated in kayfabe. The Rock went 10 minutes with The Hurricane and it turned out great.


Hangman vs Cezar or Mox/Nemeth works. Squash matches with a little offense. But doing a proper squash immediately after Omega had a hardfought match with Sydal (whom I like) was a mistake that made Omega look like a putz.
Sydal is a veteran jobber to the stars, but if you didn´t know that, and Omega has to fight that hard to beat him, then it just makes your champ look weak -Sydal isn´t even a big guy like Cezar
And the official bell to bell time was 11:30.. Hangman did it in 2:18 

Having said that, I like the match as it was, probably one of the best one-on-one matches Omega have had in AEW, except for the V-trigger bs and Omega absolutely has to win with his One winged fairy.. I just don´t think it was a good way to present your champ if you look at the big picture.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

yeahright2 said:


> Hangman vs Cezar or Mox/Nemeth works. Squash matches with a little offense. But doing a proper squash immediately after Omega had a hardfought match with Sydal (whom I like) was a mistake that made Omega look like a putz.
> Sydal is a veteran jobber to the stars, but if you didn´t know that, and Omega has to fight that hard to beat him, then it just makes your champ look weak -Sydal isn´t even a big guy like Cezar
> And the official bell to bell time was 11:30.. Hangman did it in 2:18
> 
> Having said that, I like the match as it was, probably one of the best one-on-one matches Omega have had in AEW, except for the V-trigger bs and Omega absolutely has to win with his One winged fairy.. I just don´t think it was a good way to present your champ if you look at the big picture.


It could have been 1-2 minutes shorter, but 11 minutes compared to 8-9 minutes is fine. We're just being overly nitpicky at that point to complain about that. I don't think people really care that much honestly, as long as it doesn't go 15-20 minutes, which would be ridiculous. I mean if you don't know that Sydal is a veteran and you're going into it as a blind casual, then it shouldn't matter one way or the other because that person probably has no idea who he is regardless. They can then watch the match with a clear mind and just enjoy it for what it is. The actual AEW fanbase knows him though because they're all hard-cores at the end of the day. I always look at all these things on a case by case basis. I don't think squashing Janela or Sonny Kiss like he's done in the past should be the equivalent to squashing Matt Sydal, especially since commentary kept putting him over as a veteran that has faced Omega countless times in the past. They were also telling a story that was built on Elevation. I thought it was mostly fine. But I do get your point, the V-Triggers should have been enough.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prosper said:


> It could have been 1-2 minutes shorter, but 11 minutes compared to 8-9 minutes is fine. We're just being overly nitpicky at that point to complain about that. I don't think people really care that much honestly, as long as it doesn't go 15-20 minutes, which would be ridiculous. I mean if you don't know that Sydal is a veteran and you're going into it as a blind casual, then it shouldn't matter one way or the other because that person probably has no idea who he is regardless. They can then watch the match with a clear mind and just enjoy it for what it is. The actual AEW fanbase knows him though because they're all hard-cores at the end of the day. I always look at all these things on a case by case basis. I don't think squashing Janela or Sonny Kiss like he's done in the past should be the equivalent to squashing Matt Sydal, especially since commentary kept putting him over as a veteran that has faced Omega countless times in the past. They were also telling a story that was built on Elevation. I thought it was mostly fine. But I do get your point, the V-Triggers should have been enough.


Heh.. That comment when Callis talked about giving young and upcoming talent a chance.
JR: "He´s older than Omega"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376680872284405760

Moxley slated to squash Cezar this week like Hangman did the last.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bononi is bad in the ring, but is going through some terrible real life stuff right now. So it's nice of AEW to put him on Dynamite - I guess it means a better payday for these low tier wrestlers.

AEW's legal team is also helping to try and get his sister-in-law into America as she is a match donor for his wife's leukemia treatment. Apparently they have made some progress after she was initially denied, with an interview set up tomorrow.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376976142738030593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376886985923657729
BTW why isn't Peter Avalon with him, JD and Nemeth tomorrow? I thought he was the boss of their group.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd give anything for there to be a full house this week and to hear them chant *Penis-sicle* when this stupid faction comes to the ring.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Bononi is bad in the ring, but is going through some terrible real life stuff right now. So it's nice of AEW to put him on Dynamite - I guess it means a better payday for these low tier wrestlers.
> 
> AEW's legal team is also helping to try and get his sister-in-law into America as she is a match donor for his wife's leukemia treatment. Apparently they have made some progress after she was initially denied, with an interview set up tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Wow. I read that. Why the fuck did the embasssy deny them the emergency visa in the first place?
that's the most legitimate reason for an emergency visa i've seen.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Can't wait to see Christian in action tonight. If his level is good, which I expect it will be, I think they'll start a build to Kenny vs. Christian at the next PPV.

The Lucha Bros +1 vs. Bullet Club could be a banger.

I'm also cautiously optimistic for the Arcade match if it's pre-taped. They tend to get the pre-taped matches right.

I'm guessing the Exhibition Match can't have a winner, so something is going to happen post-match.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mixture of a card tonight, better than last week’s though.

All eyes will be on Christian’s match, will be interesting to see how he fares, plus a match with Kazarian makes sense with a bit of history in TNA.

The trios match has potential to be a banger.

Women’s match has continuity to it.

Not bothered about the Arcade Anarchy and Cody vs QT. I just hope Miro destroys all three of them and splits from Kip.

And I Wouldn’t be surprised if Inner Circle return tonight.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I would actually prefer if they held off one more week on the Inner Circle's return. Its been 2 weeks, I think one more would make the comeback a little hotter.

I think doing it tonight would be a little predictable given that they're doing the "MJF gifting" segment. We still have 8 shows before DONIII though, and there's plenty they can do as far as matches and segments between both 5 man teams before then if Blood and Guts is the goal.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Isnt this taped? Does the lack of spoilers like there usually are mean anything?


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Card looks pretty good but not great. Excited for Christian v Kaz, the six man is packed with talent (could be a showstopper) and I'm always up for seeing Shida, Conti and Mox. 

It may come down to the Arcade Anarchy match - could be lame and drag the show down but if it somehow manages to be anywhere near the car park brawl this could actually turn out to be a very good episode. 

As always, interested to see any storyline development, especially in relation to The Pinnacle.


----------



## Impermanence (Feb 25, 2021)

Nothing outside of Christian vs Kazarian and the six man tag is worth watching. A 60% filler episode as usual.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I think this should be a solid show.

I gotta say the rollout for Christian since the big debut and the interaction with Kenny has been really lacking. Like he came in like this huge deal and then the last 2 weeks he was just hanging out backstage. And the thing is, this is his 1st match in 7 years (besides the Rumble). And the way AEW set that up with like a 1 minute backstage segment just felt really lacking.

All that said, I am very interested to see how he and Kaz do tonight. Given their experience and history, will probably make for MOTN.

I am beyond done with Best Friends vs. Miro & Kip. But, after the Parking Lot Brawl last year, I think this will be pretty fun. I assume it will be in the ring because I could have sworn I heard Chuck say the arcade units will be around the ring when he made the challenge. But whether it's in the ring or cinematic, they'll probably do some crazy stupid shit that will make it entertaining. And hopefully after Best Friends win, Miro kills Kip and we move on.

Kenny & the Good Brothers vs. Lucha Bros plus Laredo Kit will probably be good. I won't lie, I'm not crazy about matches like we got last week with the Bucks & Cutler because it's just a junk food match. But I feel like this will be a bit more slower paced and hopefully that makes it better.

Women's Tag will probably be the match before the main event, and eventually set up Tay vs. Shida 1 on 1 for the belt.

Don't give 2 shits about Cody vs. QT. Really just waiting to see what happens post match.

And I don't expect to see the Inner Circle back this week. Just feels a bit too soon, especially if they're saving the 1st big 5 on 5 match for Double or Nothing.



RainmakerV2 said:


> Isnt this taped? Does the lack of spoilers like there usually are mean anything?


Pretty much all of the Spoilers come from that SpaceForce1 guy on Reddit. And he/she doesn't exactly post spoilers for every single taped show.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Almost go time.. still taking predictions in the predictions game thread 
AEW Ratings prediction game


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Christian!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I knew Christian was going to open


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Christian starting nice


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

That’s the TNA version of his theme.
I don’t mean the remixed version used when Christian debuted for AEW. I mean I suspect Tony Khan got purchased it from Impact. Maybe.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Christian looks fantastic physically.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here we go


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

This will likely be the best pure wrestling match of the night. Two vets with a combined 45+ years experience.

Hope the roster is/was watching this intently.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Christian is bumping pretty big for his return match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kaz carrying the match so far


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Kaz is really good.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Very good match so far. Really technical as expected.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Some old school wrasslin' right now.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

The commentators have a rich source of history and are being fed enough match psychology to tap into to tell a good story.

Haven’t done too badly so far.

And please, no picture-in-picture.
These men deserve an attentive audience.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Matches like this make me realize I hate 80s style rasslin


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Christian looks good


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Matches like this make me realize I hate 80s style rasslin


Too slow for you?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ok Christian I see you


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol "this is awesome" chant....are you kiddin me. Slowest pace bore fest


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Matches like this make me realize I hate 80s style rasslin


Don't worry the flippy dippy divers are coming soon.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It is so refreshing to see a straight-up wrestling match with psychology on this show.*


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Too slow for you?


I think i just hate wrestling. I like brutality, and promos. A vanilla 20 minute wrestling match puts me to sleep


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

If I'm a higher up at AEW, I'm having my young talents taking notes from these two.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Very well worked match. If its boring for some then no pleasing such people.

Proper clinic.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is basically a return workout for Christian and Kaz has been a perfect opponent. Christian has a little bit of rust but looks great after so long out.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Randy Lahey said:


> Matches like this make me realize I hate 80s style rasslin


Wrestling up to about 15 years ago. The attempt to reinvent the wrestling wheel was only made fairly recently.

This match looks like a physical struggle, like effort is being put into everything, and not overly choreographed. And is likely the safest match we’ll see all night.

I grew up on this, and can watch it all day 😊


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> I think i just hate wrestling. I like brutality, and promos. A vanilla 20 minute wrestling match puts me to sleep


Damn you 've been here since 2014 and you just are saying this?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Matches like this make me realize I hate 80s style rasslin


It's just Christian is meh. But the different pace is a nice switch up


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dont worry the flips are next i'm sure lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Londonlaw said:


> Wrestling up to about 15 years ago. The attempt to reinvent the wrestling wheel was only made fairly recently.
> 
> This match looks like a physical struggle, like effort is being put into everything, and not overly choreographed. And is likely the safest match we’ll see all night.
> 
> I grew up on this, and can watch it all day 😊


I did too. I always flipped the channel when Bret Hart wrestled. And I do the same here.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is such a good match Kaz is great


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wrestlers selling? On AEW?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JR sounds night and day when given a story to tell instead of trying to make sense of two guys doing the ring equivalent of mashing the "A" button right?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Frigging heck really enjoying this match. MOTN for sure, cant see any other match on the show topping this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a break though from the spam superkick, spam superkick, false finish after a piledriver thru a table, followed by 10 more spam superkicks and finally....a rollup to win! lol :-D


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> JR sounds night and day when given a story tp tell instead of trying to make sense of two guys doing the ring equivalent of two guys mashing the "A" button right?


JR actually likes this style. He is awake. lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Christian can still hit a decent frog splash


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The killswitch look so good


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jim Cornette would give this 5 stars.


Chan Hung said:


> This is a break though from the spam superkick, spam superkick, false finish after a piledriver thru a table, followed by 10 more spam superkicks and finally....a rollup to win! lol :-D


I'd rather see a piledriver thru a table even with a false finish, than this sleep inducing Jim Cornette approved rasslin.

I feel like Tony Khan is giving a shout out to Jim Cornette with this match


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man that was awesome. Felt like such a struggle between the two, I actually believed Frankie could win at several points.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

El Hammerstone said:


> If I'm a higher up at AEW, I'm having my young talents taking notes from these two.


Absolutely spot on. Anyone in that locker room who dismisses this match as ‘old hat’ should not be booked next week 🤣


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

He’s gassed af but he’ll get back in the swing of it


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Slow started but was paced really well and got great by the end. Good type of match if you're going to push Christian's gimmick as "out working" everybody.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wait... no Canadian Destroyer used as a transition? What am I watching tonight?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love Darby’s style of promo, this is so much better for him than a live mic. Nice symbolism throwing the money over the bridge that was cool.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That Darby and Matt vignette was awesome! I'm excited for this feud.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ace promo/video from Darby. He's the future whether you like it or not.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

@Randy Lahey I'm just like you man. I don't like a slow-paced wrestling match.

Just for the record, I'm not one who enjoys "flip-flip-flip" matches either. I think it's possible to have a fast-paced match where things like facial expressions still play an important role.

I thought this Christian vs Kaz match was too slow-paced and therefore, too long and boring. They had much better matches in TNA in late '07.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Slow burn with Christian vs. Kaz but it was pretty good by the end. A good, different pace than you would see in most AEW matches which is appreciated. Christian himself from his moves and mannerisms looks exactly as he did from 2014.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Prosper said:


> I love Darby’s style of promo, this is so much better for him than a live mic. Nice symbolism throwing the money over the bridge that was cool.


Despite his size he is a star and just has IT.

Really like the kid he could be really something special for AEW.

Just wish they could push starks, jungleboy and hangman more.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Decent 1st match for Christian. Bit of ring rust but decent. It went on way too long though. This should have been 10 mins tops.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

holy said:


> @Randy Lahey I'm just like you man. I don't like a slow-paced wrestling match.
> 
> Just for the record, I'm not one who enjoys "flip-flip-flip" matches either. I think it's possible to have a fast-paced match where things like facial expressions still play an important role.
> 
> I thought this Christian vs Kaz match was too slow-paced and therefore, too long and boring. They had much better matches in TNA in late '07.


It's really a bad match to put on as an opener. There's just not enough people that want to watch pure wrestling.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TOPE SUICi....oh wait...an actual wrestling match?!?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ororo Munroe.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Randy Lahey said:


> Jim Cornette would give this 5 stars.
> 
> 
> I'd rather see a piledriver thru a table even with a false finish, than this sleep inducing Jim Cornette approved rasslin.
> ...


Tony Khan does not care about Jim Cornette, but yes, this will likely be his and Brian Last’s match of the night.

In fact, expect him to make a comment similar to this:

“I might as well have switched off after that match because it was only going to go downhill after that and I knew I’d get ma

As for me, matches like Christian v Kaz give me hope that pro wrestling as it was hasn’t been completely lost.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> It's really a bad match to put on as an opener. There's just not enough people that want to watch pure wrestling.


The vastly larger audience is the one not watching any product at the moment.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jade gets a solid video package every week they seem to love her. Jade vs Red Velvet should be great.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> TOPE SUICi....oh wait...an actual wrestling match?!?


loved the match but i couldn't watch a show with only that type of match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I know "shit" is okay to say on TV now but 2 already 30 minutes in lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I miss Cody's original theme. Not Snoop Dogg, not the epic intro, just the original.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JR calling out Cody's entrance was good.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can someone remind me why Billy and his sons are in the nightmare family? Because it really makes no sense to me.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Jade gets a solid video package every week they seem to love her. Jade vs Red Velvet should be great.


She's have great look, great charisma and she's black (always good for a company to promote a black woman)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> loved the match but i couldn't watch a show with only that type of match.


I do not want to ONLY see that type of match either. But I definitely want to see zero matches with no psychology and no selling.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

And now the match the world has been waiting for...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cody and friends segment.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

There will come a time where the Nightmare Family will become the biggest heels in the company. It'll be so awesome.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jesus Christ Billy Gunn is like 60 and is still and absolute unit


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Trying to make people think we’re in for a Bruno Samartino/Larry Zbyszko-style angle...

Look it up, kids 🤣

But I imagine there’ll be a little update/twist to it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> There will come a time where the Nightmare Family will become the biggest heels in the company. It'll be so awesome.


They’ll be booed out of the building.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far two back to back matches with technical wrestling, wow. Is this a first?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone remind me why Billy and his sons are in the nightmare family? Because it really makes no sense to me.


Because he is a person people know so he has to be in Cody's group.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

What's the time limit on this? Exhibition matches usually have no winner, right?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> There will come a time where the Nightmare Family will become the biggest heels in the company. It'll be so awesome.


I feel like they’re already heel lol especially Cody


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Londonlaw said:


> Trying to make people think we’re in for a Bruno Samartino/Larry Zbyszko-style angle...
> 
> Look it up, kids 🤣
> 
> But I imagine there’ll be a little update/twist to it.


Cornette made that exact point in his podcast over the weekend. "Cody is Bruno, think about that!"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jade video packages are always A1. I want to see more of her live though.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Anthony Ogogo at ringside. Wonder if this could be a mechanism to introduce him after the match. We'll see soon enough.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This match will probably be good, I just don't give a shit.

I just hope there's some, non Nightmare Family related, big angle after this.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> So far two back to back matches with technical wrestling, wow. Is this a first?


It’s kept me engaged, but Sod’s Law, the rating will drop in this portion of the show. So enjoy it while we can 🤣


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> I just don't give a shit.


Who does?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What happened to that Pentagon singles heel run? it feels like it lasted all but one week He even had a Weasley manager translator and now he’s just back to being in a tag team with Fenix.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Jade video packages are always A1. I want to see more of her live though.*


I just hope she doesn’t squash Red Velvet in under 30 seconds, they should both be treated like stars


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> What happened to that Pentagon singles heel run? it feels like it lasted all but one week He even had a Weasley manager translator and now he’s just back to being in a tag team with Fenix.


Plans change?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They need to wrap this up


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> Cornette made that exact point in his podcast over the weekend. "Cody is Bruno, think about that!"


Oh I remember that part. That was not an impressive prospect 😆


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Dynamite started off on a big positive note tonight, so I'm skipping Cody's bullshit to keep my spirits high.*


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

This match is way too long.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> What happened to that Pentagon singles heel run? it feels like it lasted all but one week He even had a Weasley manager translator and now he’s just back to being in a tag team with Fenix.


ADHD booking.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> What's the time limit on this? Exhibition matches usually have no winner, right?


I think the loser or winner on record doesn't count then


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

wtf.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I just hope she doesn’t squash Red Velvet in under 30 seconds, they should both be treated like stars


*I say Red Velvet deserves at least 5 minutes. She's a solid mid level talent for the women.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lmao that made this all worth it hahaha


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Anthony Ogogo at ringside. Wonder if this could be a mechanism to introduce him after the match. We'll see soon enough.


Well, you called that one.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy shit you guys called the heel move today


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The students are rebelling against the vets?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh no...are we...are we getting a QT faction now?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh what a shocker yet another stable how many does that make now 15?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh shit Nightmare Fam is done


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AEW Dark has come to light!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, Cody again steals Jericho’s storyline? Goddamn. This is a repeat of the MJF double swerve. Fuck you, Cody!!!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

LOL at QT leading his own faction in a top program on the show. All Elite Nepotism


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh what a shocker yet another stable how many does that make now 15?


And they keep signing more wrestling, don't worry.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

LOL at the steps being over 500lbs


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Comoroto looks beastly here.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh no...are we...are we getting a QT faction now?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks like QTribution is here.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

At least this lead to something good, I’m down for this storyline


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is Anthony blind? Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

The Hurt Business: “We’re going to break up... because”

Nightmare Factory: “Hold our beer”

🤣

Not exactly an equivalent, but you get my point lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If your face is already painted like Dustin's, the juice doesn't work


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Looks like QTribution is here.


QTtrition.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is why it is stupid to have the faces all at ringside. Why are none of them doing anything?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IF Russo was booking this, Red Velvet would be fucking Cody behind Pregnant Brandi's back LMFAO


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

ANOTHER FUCKING STABLE


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is a good feud for Dark, not sure there's enough star power for Dynamite.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how they’re using Red Velvet as a Brandi stand in.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Velvet is a stand in for Brandi. Lol


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> Is Anthony blind? Can anyone confirm this?


Not totally blind, but there is an issue. Enough to end his pro boxing career before it really started.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This is literally the same goddamn segment Jericho just done with MJF 3 weeks ago. Wtf!?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Black women love Cody! lol that's the story he's telling with Red Velvet making the save


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chris Jericho leading a faction. Makes sense.
MJF leading a faction. Makes sense. 
QT Marshall leading a faction. Somebody please find Ja Rule so I can make sense of all this!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> IF Russo was booking this, Red Velvet would be fucking Cody behind Pregnant Brandi's back LMFAO


Careful, someone might get worked into a shoot there.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Let me just say this, this beat down was choreographed very well. Very effective.

But.....WE'RE DOING THIS FOR QT FUCKING MARSHALL?! REALLY?!

So, we have another Faction War, and with most of these guys you barely know them unless you keep up with Dark, and give all of this heat to QT FUCKING MARSHALL.

Like, what happened to the Pentagon thing? Just....ugh.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> IF Russo was booking this, Red Velvet would be fucking Cody behind Pregnant Brandi's back LMFAO


That would honestly be awesome booking, if you wanted to make Cody a mega heel. Cheating on your pregnant wife is as low as it gets


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, that was actually a decent afterbirth. The piledriver on the steps was intense.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Too many factions.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Randy Lahey said:


> It's really a bad match to put on as an opener. There's just not enough people that want to watch pure wrestling.


Agreed. It's the type of match that would get casuals/non-fans to change the channel.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

On one hand, I'm happy to see some of those guys get pushed especially guys like Nick. 

But they have too many stables now, and fans barely know these guys so it doesn't feel as significant as it should be.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I mean the Nightmare Family has been the most pointless, irrelevant group in AEW. At least this makes them more interesting as long as most of the matches stay on Dark. The segment succeeded in making Comoroto and Ogogo look like hot prospects.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> I love how they’re using Red Velvet as a Brandi stand in.


I legit thought it was Brandi at first


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If Vince had just substituted the other black woman on the roster because Brandi got pregnant, we would be having a national crisis right now.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I thought that was pretty well done! Everybody already hates QT but this might be the wrong kind of heat lol. 

Hopefully they can build a few guys up though, that boxer and that jacked dude got put over.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

ScorpEgo!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> I mean the Nightmare Family has been the most pointless, irrelevant group in AEW. At least this makes them more interesting as long as most of the matches stay on Dark. The segment succeeded in making Comoroto and Ogogo look like hot prospects.


Is Dork Order more pointless?


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> Careful, someone might get worked into a shoot there.


No worries there. I don’t think Cody wants to incur the wrath of Wes Brisco 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I preferred the feud with Penta but that wasn’t that bad. Ogogo and Camarato looked good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Let me just say this, this beat down was choreographed very well. Very effective.
> 
> But.....WE'RE DOING THIS FOR QT FUCKING MARSHALL?! REALLY?!
> 
> ...


*Agreed. It's a damn shame that Pentagon got his most devastating move no sold and he fucked off back to the Tag Division while all the real heat is being wasted on QT Marshall.*


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I'd have had Dustin be the one to turn heel. Beat up everyone and have the students follow him. He's a legend, they should respect him more, and he'd make an ultra bad-ass evil heel. Certainly more effective than QfuckingT


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seriously does anyone know just how many factions AEW has? it’s got to be getting close to 10.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Seriously does anyone know just how many factions AEW has? it’s got to be getting close to 10.


Just think of it as New Japan, everyone has a clique


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

THAT BITCH just arriving, kicking ass, and leaving is good.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Velvet coming didn't made sense.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jade Cargill look good AF


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> That would honestly be awesome booking, if you wanted to make Cody a mega heel. Cheating on your pregnant wife is as low as it gets


no shit that would be good & attract more viewers. and be awesome television, but remember russo is banned from the biz.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Red Velvet just say Cody was her partner? Wtf?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Prosper said:


> Just think of it as New Japan, everyone has a clique


New Japan at least caps it at 5 main factions.

AEW has at least 20, lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So.... the only factions that are face are the remnants of Nightmare Family and Dark Order. Oompf

So Scorpio trying to break out on his own lead him back to the tag team division on the third AEW YouTube show. Progress? Lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Velvet coming didn't made sense.


She is surrogate Brandi.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Whoanma said:


> Too many factions.


Ssshhh... people might think they’re watching New Japan.
Don’t ruin it for everyone 😜


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Mox gives the best promos before matches


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Did Red Velvet just say Cody was her partner? Wtf?


Tag team partner


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Moxley mad as shit lmaoooo


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Seriously does anyone know just how many factions AEW has? it’s got to be getting close to 10.


Nightmare Family
Nightmare Factory
Inner Circle
The Pinnacle
Matt Hardy Brand
Death Triangle (featuring Laredo Kid)
Dark Order
Team Taz
The Elite (questionably so at this point I will admit)
Bullet Club

Thats all I got


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> So.... the only factions that are face are the remnants of Nightmare Family and Dark Order. Oompf
> 
> So Scorpio trying to break out on his own lead him back to the tag team division on the third AEW YouTube show. Progress? Lol


For the first part of that promo I expected him to announce his own faction given everything else going on.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Red Velvet was Cody's partner in the Shaq match so she was referring to that obviously. Unless Cody has left Brandi, that'd be an interesting plot for their reality show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey the first three matches aren't that flippy. Holy fuck. What is happening?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shock Street said:


> Nightmare Family
> Nightmare Factory
> Inner Circle
> The Pinnacle
> ...


What about the Vixens by Vickie that were never formed fully lmfao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Bononi looks great... but is still so unsteady as to look green.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Tony just signing anyone with a pulse at this point? He’s even signed this failed nxt developmental jobber talent Cezar Bononi. I mean what’s the roster size at this point 500?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Londonlaw said:


> Ssshhh... people might think they’re watching New Japan.
> Don’t ruin it for everyone 😜





TD Stinger said:


> New Japan at least caps it at 5 main factions.
> 
> AEW has at least 20, lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*We don't need to do Moxley vs Dark Jobber every week. Just let him cut a promo on the Good Brothers and keep it moving. *


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> What about the Vixens by Vickie that were never formed fully lmfao


Since thats just one wrestler and SCU is just a tag team now instead of a trio, I didnt count them.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> Nightmare Family
> Nightmare Factory
> Inner Circle
> The Pinnacle
> ...


I think even the librarian guy has a faction.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

ProjectGargano said:


> Velvet coming didn't made sense.


I mean it's not like she isn't just filling in for all of Brandi's spots on screen these days.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Thats how you make someone a star. She's got the look and the attitude. Then have them kick everyone's ass


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Shock Street said:


> Nightmare Family
> Nightmare Factory
> Inner Circle
> The Pinnacle
> ...


lol damn that is a lot when you list it 

Some of those are prolly gonna break up soon tho


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The only faction not mentioned is this motley crew on now. I'm not sure if Avalon is still with then which is odd as he seemed to start the thing with Nemeth and Bononi.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> I think even the librarian guy has a faction.


He was with Bononi, but know he wasn't seen in some weeks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Bah Gawd folks.....you know what that means!?! Moxley vs the Trash Can next week!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Tony just signing anyone with a pulse at this point? He’s even signed this failed nxt developmental jobber talent Cezar Bononi. I mean what’s the roster size at this point 500?


Please no one tell him there are more Stunts out there in the wild.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Cube2 said:


> ANOTHER FUCKING STABLE


Dave meltzer has more say over this show the fans who want something different,so we are the new Japan faction wars on American television.by the way kaz and christan had a nice match, it was logical and to the point.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> I think even the librarian guy has a faction.


He did for a couple episodes of Dark but it looks like its been dropped... Bononi has been appearing alone again


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

How long until Cena makes an appearance on AEW?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> He did for a couple episodes of Dark but it looks like its been dropped... Bononi has been appearing alone again


Must be some more long term storytelling.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> How long until Cena makes an appearance on AEW?


Never please.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Prosper said:


> lol damn that is a lot when you list it
> 
> Some of those are prolly gonna break up soon tho


Elite is basically broken up, nobodies counting Cutler


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> He’s even signed this failed nxt developmental jobber talent Cezar Bononi.


Wait this guy was in NXT? When the fuck was this? I have no memory of this.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does Moxley just find old pairs of pants in his closet and stitch stuff onto them to make his gear?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Must be some more long term storytelling.


I assume its more because The Librarian was TKs idea and the main reason Avalon has the job is cuz he said he'd do it. TK probably doesnt like him as much now.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Wait this guy was in NXT? When the fuck was this? I have no memory of this.


Cornette talked about it last week. He was apparently in developmental there for five years.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jesus Nemeth is tanned to hell.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

3venflow said:


> The only faction not mentioned is this motley crew on now. I'm not sure if Avalon is still with then which is odd as he seemed to start the thing with Nemeth and Bononi.


He is still with them,bononi is being featured so much because he needs the money. His wife needs a bone marrow transplant but Brazil's hospitals are overrun.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow Moxley with a sleephold win?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh my God even these three jobbers are a stable too I forgot about that LOL Jesus Christ.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Jesus Nemeth is tanned to hell.


He and MJF go to the same shop.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> I assume its more because The Librarian was TKs idea and the main reason Avalon has the job is cuz he said he'd do it. TK probably doesnt like him as much now.


He is there because he is friends with someone.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bloodsport Moxley takes down an entire faction.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Bononi Jabroni.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HOW was that overcoming the odds? I hate Excalibur.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mox has been using that chokehold a lot lately


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Must be some more long term storytelling.


Okay nevermind there they are


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mox struggling to beat these jobbers. He definitely has evolved his in ring style that makes him way more versatile overall.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> He is there because he is friends with someone.


I mean that could be used to describe a big chunk of the roster really...


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> He is there because he is friends with someone.


The only thing Im guessing is the reaction, Avalon said himself thats why he got signed. He was willing to do TKs gimmick.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

qntntgood said:


> Dave meltzer has more say over this show the fans who want something different,so we are the new Japan faction wars on American television.by the way kaz and christan had a nice match, it was logical and to the point.


no wonder tony won booker of the yr. lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> I mean that could be used to describe a big chunk of the roster really...


Yup!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Hook ever going to wrestle or just stand around being a mute and collecting a paycheck for essentially just being Taz’s son?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

UGH this is DUMB


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit Inner Circle is back


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They were just hanging out in the bathroom?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh shit!


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Should this have been/started in the arena in front of the crowd?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> They were just hanging out in the bathroom?


You never hang out in the bathroom with the boys to jump some fools who try to take a piss?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Santana with blood on his undershirt. Looking like a beast.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This is such good shit.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Lmao this is incredible


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This feud is gonna be amazing. Blood and Guts!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

Londonlaw said:


> Should this have been/started in the arena in front of the crowd?


no better that its pre-taped


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ECFuckinW said:


> He is still with them,bononi is being featured so much because he needs the money. His wife needs a bone marrow transplant but Brazil's hospitals are overrun.


Yes bononi and Avalon are in an official tag team called The Pretty Picture they've triple tagged with Nemeth. Nemeth and drake recently tagged together so I'm guessing they will be a faction. Like you said bononi is having personal issues.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Inner Circle looked badass there haha I love how everyone got their own part 

Holy shit


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK That was an awesome beatdown segment, but them just hanging out in the bathroom was DUMB and unnecessary.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That was awesome. FU, MJF.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Agreed. It's a damn shame that Pentagon got his most devastating move no sold and he fucked off back to the Tag Division while all the real heat is being wasted on QT Marshall.*


Both penta and phoenix should be leading and battling it out for a cruszerwhiegt title in aew, but a cruszerwhiegt title would hold everyone back.so a faction war is much better, really omega,bucks,and cody ?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Quick and effective beat down. That was awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

that was pretty entertaining


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*2019 Jericho is back and I loved every bit of that!*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I think it was a bit too early for the IC to come back.

But, that brawl was great.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Should have opened the show with that! Excellent locker room brawl.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This is getting a golden up


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was a damn great brawl that really hyped up their eventual big match with one another. Only thing is that it just seems a little early to do it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Holy shit, that was a sick retaliation beat down! With that level of violence they're going to have to do the blood and guts match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They better book Blood and Guts I loved that beat down, doing it differently and having it pretaped came off well


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Trash the F*cks, please.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tell 'em Don.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Now that was a good brawl.

Unfortunately followed up by this walking talking garden slug. Get the fuck off my TV.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *2019 Jericho is back and I loved every bit of that!*


Shows that it doesn't take much to make the inner circle legit again


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kenny’s heart is broken. Poor guy.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

that was a good beatdown, would have been better if inner circle wasn't hanging in the bathroom together.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Keep the Dumb Bucks out of all this.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Callis is trying to paint Kenny as the face


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

All that was missing was Tully coming back with Pizza


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

It's like 90% of this roster is part of a faction and everything feels cliche

I've been on the side of AEW since it started January 2019 but I don't think I can take it anymore, I've realized this company will not provide me the type of wrestling I enjoy, I've actually enjoyed WWE a lot more lately, which shocks me

I'm nearing the end of my AEW viewership, unfortunately


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

More Middle School. "He chose you and you didn't choose him back!"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*First hour minus the logic of Cody's nonsense was the best in a while. Let's keep it going.*


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I loved that segment! Them being in the bathroom made no sense but the brawl was excellent. Are the inner circle babyfaces now?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

That was good NWO beat down on the pinnacle


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So another man slaps you across the face and all you do is grab his shirt and stare at him? Matt’s such a little bitch.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Young Bucks will end up joining Kenny in the end


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Callis is trying to paint Kenny as the face


Oh, but he is the face.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

So legit question, are they trying to build Good Brothers taking the titles off of the Bucks? Figure it's only fair since NJPW has Impact's tag titles right now


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> The Young Bucks will end up joining Kenny in the end


I hope not.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why does Pentagon have to be held down by these assholes


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Jericho hasn’t looked that good since he was AEW world champ


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377427068800036865


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Has every segment and match tonight featured a stable? Jesus.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Pentagon is face again? Lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Why does Pentagon have to be held down by these assholes


Because pushing QT Marshall is clearly more important.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Flip flip flip flip flip?


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Hey the first three matches aren't that flippy. Holy fuck. What is happening?


What relief,no actually they have not been half bad.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Why does Pentagon have to be held down by these assholes


Watch your mouth about Fenix! Lol 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny finally showing off the AAA title again.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Their spanish translator has a lot of charisma. They need to do more with him


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kenny has both titles now the collector angle is visually coming to fruition


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Has every segment and match tonight featured a stable? Jesus.


I mean there are 11 of the things


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

This show has had a good mix.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ITS FLIPPINNGGG TIME!!!!!! Lmao


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

State farm was there before ?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear Kenny Omega‘s gear has all been total shit since joining AEW. His New Japan gear was so much better than the shit he’s been wearing in AEW.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Fenix needs to stop doing that moonsault/spanish fly off the middle of the rope to the runway thing...

At least it wasn't this bad...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Laredo Kid has been getting jobbed out in MLW, I hope he sticks around cause he's damn good.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Why does Pentagon have to be held down by these assholes


I think you hate Felix worse than he hates guardrails!


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

“The traditional fans have had their fun, now it’s time for us”- some fan, somewhere 🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"SO ANYWAY...







WE START THE MATCH WITH FELIX TAKING HIS SWEET ASS TIME TO WALK THE TOP ROPE AND MOONSAULT INTO 3 IDIOTS WAITING TO CATCH HIM! THEN THEY TAKE TURNS SUPER KICKING TWINKLE TOES IN HIS FACE AS HE SELLS LIKE A FUCKIN GOOF!"*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> So Pentagon is face again? Lol


I think he told Big Show to hold his cerveza backstage.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> I think you hate Felix worse than he hates guardrails!


That's impossible, Fenix is practically a guardrail serial killer


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I think you hate Felix worse than he hates guardrails!


He's like the kid in elementary who's only use was doing backflips when you wanted to see one lol




Prosper said:


> Watch your mouth about Fenix! Lol [emoji23]


I can't hell it he's annoying lol



TD Stinger said:


> Because pushing QT Marshall is clearly more important.


Lol I had to get my car from the shop reading he has a stable now is hilarious


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TNT is really spamming the commercials tonight


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Has every segment and match tonight featured a stable? Jesus.


No.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Londonlaw said:


> “The traditional fans have had their fun, now it’s time for us”- some fan, somewhere 🤣


I mean, chaotic trios matches are traditional in Mexico. Probably moreso than this since there are usually no tags. 😛


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

3venflow said:


> I mean, chaotic trios matches are traditional in Mexico. Probably moreso than this since there are usually no tags. 😛


Touché 😆


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> No.


Yeah they have, oh yeah there was one match at the very beginning that didn’t that’s it though .


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Speaking of stables, buy Watch Dogs Legion shits fun as hell and you can make your own stable of random citizens lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah they have, oh yeah there was one match at the very beginning that didn’t that’s it though .


So, is a No to your question.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If the Bucks don't turn heel, AEW will have to book the Good Brothers forever because Kenny has no other friends .. except Nakazawa.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> So, is a No to your question.


 You know what I meant with that question I was just being sarcastic .


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

3venflow said:


> If the Bucks don't turn heel, AEW will have to book the Good Brothers forever because Kenny has no other friends .. except Nakazawa.


I mean about done with the Bucks as angsty faces so the sooner they just turn to the dark side with Kenny, the better.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I wonder what kind of injury PAC has got


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> TNT is really spamming the commercials tonight


They had none for the first 20 minutes so I knew we were in for a lot later.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

im sorry but there's way to much wrestling on this show. these looooong matches with the known winners are killing me.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Prosper said:


> I wonder what kind of injury PAC has got


Tk said it was an ankle injury


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> If the Bucks don't turn heel, AEW will have to book the Good Brothers forever because Kenny has no other friends .. except Nakazawa.


Hey they can make him new friends


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Replace one of the fake luchadores like Serpentico with Laredo on the full time roster.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I wonder what kind of injury PAC has got


It was an ankle injury.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

There we go, the Canadian Destroyer as a transition spot.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You know you’ve signed way too many wrestlers when you can almost feel the entire floor with a bunch of unknown names no one cares about as fans.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I wonder what kind of injury PAC has got


Heard he got caught with that Demi Lovato at the airport


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Suicide Dive thru the middle rope. Awesome!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The one episode we eventually get without Excalibur yelling TOPE SUICIDA like a goof will be my favorite episode no matter what else happens on it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Who's legal


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cube2 said:


> im sorry but there's way to much wrestling on this show. these looooong matches with the known winners are killing me.


That’s Tony’s problem he thinks every single match has to be an epic 20+ minute long clinic, even the jobber matches.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

And the Tope Suicida. Bah Gawd, welcome to Dynamite!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This match is crazy af I mean Jesus


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Who's legal


Yes.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW have made Laredo Kid look better than MLW ever have.

Really fun match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Has there ever been a redder man than Gallows?


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> Who's legal


Don’t ask Matt Gaetz that question... allegedly.

Too political? 😆


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Now that was a very entertaining match! High impact, fast, good spots.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Who's legal


You should know better than to ask such a ridiculous question.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is Moxley dumb?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

At least they got the right winner, as usual.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Not the bucks


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Moxley just gonna feud with Kenny omega forever? Is he seriously going to lose three back to back title matches against him?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mox finally has some friends?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Is Moxley dumb?


Sí.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> You should know better than to ask such a ridiculous question.


I could've swore it was Fenix and Omega maybe I missed a tab lol


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Is Moxley dumb?


Vince believed so as well.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Bucks are so turning Mox when they do the eventual 6 Man Tag


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Can they please start in person classes in the US again so the Bucks stop being able to make it to the show?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Moxley just gonna feud with Kenny omega forever?


I think it's their forever feud it'll go from front and center to a background thing and so on and so forth. Sort of like Cena and Orton


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was an awesome match, if PAC wasn’t in Death Trianlge I’d say give Laredo Kid and the Lucha Bros the trios titles if they ever come


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Can they please start in person classes in the US again so the Bucks stop being able to make it to the show?


evp's


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Can they please start in person classes in the US again so the Bucks stop being able to make it to the show?


And Stunt.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

First Dynamite unopposed by NXT should be those six in the main, ending with the Bucks superkicking Mox and finally turning. There's your cliffhanger and the Bucks finally stop being vanilla babyface bitches.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> The Bucks are so turning Mox when they do the eventual 6 Man Tag


Yeah if Moxley doesn't end up getting super kicked and spray painted nWo style I will be absolutely shocked.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Anyone running from the Bucks is a ridiculous visual.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> First Dynamite unopposed by NXT should be those six in the main, ending with the Bucks superkicking Mox and finally turning. There's your cliffhanger and the Bucks finally stop being vanilla babyface bitches.


To become vanilla heel bitches.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> First Dynamite unopposed by NXT should be those six in the main, ending with the Bucks superkicking Mox and finally turning. There's your cliffhanger and the Bucks finally stop being vanilla babyface bitches.


Then they'll just be vanilla heel cowards lol


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Has there ever been a redder man than Gallows?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Then they'll just be vanilla heel cowards lol


Easier to buy into them as chickenshit heels though. Plus they're naturally obnoxious.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AEW’s gonna be jerking themselves off over that lights out match every week aren’t they? It was just a garbage wrestling match with a bunch of weapon spots it was nothing special.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Adapting said:


>


Even that is honestly pretty close.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Give the Bunny her own entrance dammit


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> they're naturally obnoxious.


Right on the money.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Nyla rose makes me sick


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

tay conti best part of the show.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> AEW’s gonna be jerking themselves off over that lights out match every week aren’t they? It was just a garbage wrestling match with a bunch of weapon spots it was nothing special.


“Hater” get thee out of this thread! 😉


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn the Dark Order are so fucking cringe, their attire & all. I would say they're about as bad as Retribution.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

A wild Shida has appeared


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Give Shida a story, come on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*You fuckers had better not make Britt Elevation exclusive. *


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Has there ever been a more boring and forgetful champion than Shida? I have no idea why they’ve kept that title on her so damn long.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You fuckers had better not make Britt Elevation exclusive. *


She’ll probably end up being the next champ.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Has there ever been a more boring and forgetful champion than Shida? I have no idea why they’ve kept that title on her so damn long.


isn't kenny banging her?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whoanma said:


> Give Shida a story, come on.


 LOL she pretty much just hold onto the title waiting for someone to become number one contender and has a match against them and then moves on after it’s over rinse and repeat .


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> She’ll probably end up being the next champ.


*When's the next pay-per-view?*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *When's the next pay-per-view?*


May is when the first 2 Double or Nothing's happened


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You can tell Tony Khan thinks Shida and Nyla Rose are AEW’s version of Gail Kim versus Awesome Kong from TNA, which it’s not even close to being as good as .


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tay Shibata kicking ass and taking names.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m actually looking forward to the Arcade match now seeing that the show has been strong tonight. It may be better than we all expect.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *When's the next pay-per-view?*


DoN/May?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It's immature, but I hope Shida loses the title in a story about how useless she's been as a champ


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Conti is a baddie. 🥵


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man I love Tay Conti


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tay's ass is nice


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tay's ass in that pile though.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so is shida a heel now? this company is so confusing at times.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow, now that's an upset.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Conti is the sexiest active female wrestler in either company. Strap the rocket to her


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Now that is a BAD BUNNY  lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

the_hound said:


> so is shida a heel now? this company is so confusing at times.


Is she? I missed that.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Tay still wins strictly because of that ass.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Conti is the sexiest active female wrestler in either company. Strap the rocket to her


One of the more pretty girls on wrestling TV for sure. 

JD Drake looks like Kevin Owens illegitamite Cousin


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Tonight’s theme is factions lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Next week looks hella good too.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh so Darby is doing an open challenge thing


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Who let a child get a tattoo?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Stunt even sounds like a child, lol.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuck off Marko


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TWENTY minutes for this?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I could see this being a Russo match lmfao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yay, more clusterfuck booking and Allie getting a win.....ugh


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That inner circle return graphic looked like the hardest album cover of the 90s.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

How did they set that up so fast holy shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> TWENTY minutes for this?


Expect some fuckery mate...LOL...

You can tell JR hates this lmfao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lets fucking Go!!!!!!!! This has better deliver!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It’s amazing to me that we live in a world right now were a midget like Marki Stunt gets paid thousands of dollars every week to be on TV when he does nothing to earn it . When there’s so many other wrestlers out there with way more talent than he has not getting half of what he makes .


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Penelope looks stupid hot tonight


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Disappointed this is not being held in an abandoned 90s arcade.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> How did they set that up so fast holy shit


Show is taped.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Well, the Arcade BS is the Main Event. Abandon all hope, ye who enter here...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> How did they set that up so fast holy shit


I just noticed that too! LMFAO. That was fast as fuck.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Prosper said:


> How did they set that up so fast holy shit


The show is taped


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Show is taped.


Really?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> Well, the Arcade BS is the Main Event. Abandon all hope, ye who enter here...


Yep. Dont expect a classic. For sure lmfao.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If they end up destroying that original Mortal Kombat cabinet, I am going to get pissed.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Really?


Yes they make week live and other taped, almost since the start of pandemic.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> It’s amazing to me that we live in a world right now were a midget like MarkI Stunt gets paid thousands of dollars every week to be on TV when he does nothing to earn it .


I was more manly at age 12....


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Really?


They have been taping two weeks at a time every two weeks and unless I am off by a week, this is the taped one.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Prosper said:


> How did they set that up so fast holy shit


Never mind. Answered by others.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


She has the Edge like crazy eyes. Definiite potential here


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GOOFS


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> If they end up destroying that original Mortal Kombat cabinet, I am going to get pissed.


I wanna say theyre probably replicas but its not based on anything but hope


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Never forget.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Cassidy wrestling in his sunglasses lmao...i like it


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck did Tony Khan waste money paying to use that song for Orange Cassidy it makes no sense . He’s just trying to show off how much money he has by constantly paying for the rights for these actual songs for guys to use as their themes.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

This main event is pretty bad... It's almost past wwe levels of goofy...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DZ Crew said:


> This main event is pretty bad... It's almost past wwe levels of goofy...


I am expecting the New Day to come out any second now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Miro might have the worst gear in the entire wrestling world right now, I mean look at those fucking kick pads.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Miro and Trashidy


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Poor guy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Will this angle end after today?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This has been just a crazy show. And some of it's been good crazy shit and some it's been bad crazy shit.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice flurry from Sabian


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

legos? jeez..


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh Lego hurts like hell.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fucking legos lol


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Legos??? really??


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, this is getting dumber by the second.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

DEATHMATCH TRASH KIDDY VERSION


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LEGOS!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh...my....god...

LEGOS.

They're dead.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Tacks > Legos lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LEGOs.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finish him lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Penelope Ford has atrocious taste in men, she goes from Jelly Janella to Kip Sabian. She needs her fucking head examined.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Thinking about it. I don’t think Miro is beyond salvaging if they lean into his brute force and dominance, maybe even the psychotic parts of his presentation, and dial the gamer/Twitch goofiness the hell back.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

On Lego? Geez can't they use some nice friendly thumbtacks instead, probably hurts way less...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The kids need their toys.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Arcade Anarchy aka another way for Jim Cornette to have an aneurysm


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Statlander!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Statlander!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I just realized this match has POCKETS, MEEROOO, and garbage wrestling. Cornette is gonna have a field day.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

You know I liked this match it was Nakazawa vs JC Bailey at Fyterfest, but this isn't hitting as well


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh shit!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gawd damn.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

6 minutes left...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DUMMMMMMMMMMBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Statlander!! Though drop the alien shite, please.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Statlander returns!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn that was a nice table bump from Statlander


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Penelope Ford taking it! That was awesome


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Londonlaw said:


> Thinking about it. I don’t think Miro is beyond salvaging if they lean into his brute force and dominance, maybe even the psychotic parts of his presentation, and dial the gamer/Twitch goofiness the hell back.


Nobody's beyond saving in wrestling. But this was a terrible way to spend his first 6 months


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What was dumber? Inner Circle hanging out in a bathroom staring at a door for an hour or Statlander sitting in a bunch of toys for who knows how long?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Everything Miro does looks like it hurts. Can't wait to see him feud with some of the big dogs after this.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

at least Stanlander's back


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boxingfan said:


> Arcade Anarchy aka another way for Jim Cornette to have an aneurysm


Oh it'll be fun to hear what he says


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SUE AND TRENT!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Trent is back too!


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> What was dumber? Inner Circle hanging out in a bathroom staring at a door for an hour or Statlander sitting in a bunch of toys for who knows how long?


Remember tony is booker of the yr


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trent the only one of those three who looks legit.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Trent!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Trent!!! So many surprises lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Damn is this the returning from injury match?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I just realized this match has POCKETS, MEEROOO, and garbage wrestling. Cornette is gonna have a field day.*


I give it a couple points for having a Primal Rage machine but thats it. He's gonna mention how Kris Statlander knew where to hide and when to come out for sure.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> What was dumber? Inner Circle hanging out in a bathroom staring at a door for an hour or Statlander sitting in a bunch of toys for who knows how long?


Definitely Statlander as she had no way to know when to realistically come out


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Trent in his new guy debuting in WCW for the nWo gear.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Sue is a baddie.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chuck Taylor just looks like a jobber. No clue how he has a job


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is some of the dumbest outlaw crap I have ever seen and they gave it a budget. The minivan really seals the incel deal.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FINISH HIM


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The babyfaces are running.... oh wait Trent is back! But the babyfaces are outnumbering the heels.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

At least the semi talented member of best friends is back


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Definitely Statlander as she had no way to know when to realistically come out


Or get in.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeks, geeks everywhere.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

you cant come off as a badass if you have your mom driving you to a fight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least the MKII cabinet was fake.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn, i hope this fucking angle ends today. I expect Miro to kick Kip's ass next week.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

All this match needs now is Aiden English to help Miro.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Game Over for Kip.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I don’t give a fuck! BEST FRIENDS AND CASSIDY ARE FUCKING GREAT CAR CRASH WRESTLERS!!! HELL YEAH!!! Hahah


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That was pretty exciting.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was fun and the returns are cool.

But that doesn't mean I liked the feud. End this here for the love of god.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Or get in.


Yeah this was just taking the piss. I liked the comedy hardcore match with Nakazawa. But this was just a dumb feud and dumb blow off. This will be polarizing for show


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, it is not every day you see the dumbest thing you have ever seen.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was goofy as hell but a lot of cool spots and 2 nice returns, better than I expected. Time for Miro to move on.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a cool ending.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AWFUL garbage.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> They were just hanging out in the bathroom?


Eyo for yayo all up in yo nasal lol.....erm snapping into a slim Jim lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Solid match. Miro looked like a beast, Kip took the fall. That’s all that matters.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> This is some of the dumbest outlaw crap I have ever seen and they gave it a budget. The minivan really seals the incel deal.


*Remember how Cornette was joking about Legos in matches when he was reviewing Baker vs Thunder Rosa?*


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Alright that was a fun main event


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Eyo for yayo all up in yo nasal lol.....erm snapping into a slim Jim lol.


Whatcha drinkin' tonight?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Remember how Cornette was joking about Legos in matches when he was reviewing Baker vs Thunder Rosa?*


They probably did this specifically to get a rant out of him. Their wish will be granted I think.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Miro looked damn good. Came off like a true brute.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A very, very chaotic show. Some it really good (Main Event, IC Return). Some of it bad (QT's new faction, the women's match).


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

We had our great wrestling earlier, that was just a fun train wreck match to end the feud, bringing it in full circle to where it started. And a wholesome ending. Miro still looked like a beast, which is the most important thing cause he's going to rocket up the card now. 3 whackamoles out of 5.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I mean legos do legit hurt like fuck though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Miro looked damn good. Came off like a true brute.


How much of a brute can you look like dominating people who have really done shit though, especially now that he's loss the blowoff off lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> We had our great wrestling earlier, that was just a fun train wreck match to end the feud, bringing it in full circle to where it started. And a wholesome ending. Miro still looked like a beast, which is the most important thing cause he's going to rocket up the card now. 3 whackamoles out of 5.


How much of a beast can you look like dominating folk that have little credibility?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Remember that time


The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I mean legos do legit hurt like fuck though.


So it looked stupid AND it hurt? That just makes them dumber for having done it (which is pretty much the definition of all outlaw wrestling). "Hey, how about we do something like the badasses everyone likes used to do, except actually hurt ourselves for less people!"


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> How much of a beast can you look like dominating folk that have little credibility?


Goldberg was fed a bunch of jobbers in WCW when he has his streak. Got him over. That's what they need to do with Miro.

Miro and Brian Cage both should be booked as monsters


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> How much of a brute can you look like dominating people who have really done shit though, especially now that he's loss the blowoff off lol


The way he attacks his opponents and his beast presence, he killed them tonight and held his won against all 3 at once, he also didn't take the pin or look weak

Cred or not they are still grown ass men who have been pushed in the past lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Goldberg was fed a bunch of jobbers in WCW when he has his streak. Got him over. That's what they need to do with Miro.
> 
> Miro and Brian Cage both should be booked as monsters


Starting off with jobbers is one thing in building a monster. 6 months in he's still in his debut and just lost the blowoff. That's the problem. If 6 months in Goldberg was still fooling with Hugh Morris folk would've stopped caring.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Statlander looks better than ever.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> How much of a beast can you look like dominating folk that have little credibility?


Little credibility to you but you don't know what the majority of the viewers think


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> The way he attacks his opponents and his beast presence, he killed them tonight and held his won against all 3 at once, he also didn't take the pin or look weak
> 
> Cred or not they are still grown ass men who have been pushed in the past lol


"If you come out of the clown car, you're one of the clowns."


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

I assume that’s the end of the feud, and not a moment too soon.

Seemed like a show of 1/3 and 2/3.

Started very well (for me) and thank you Christian and Kaz, Darby’s promo was not the worst, and we splintered off the Nightmare family. It was way too big. And no, I don’t care about QT Marshall any more than before. I’ve been given no reason to up to now...

I still wonder if the return of the Inner Circle didn’t require a live crowd, and they got their own back too soon for my tastes.

Then it fell off for me. 

I’ll remember Christian vs Kaz a lot longer than I’ll remember the 6 man or that main event.

It’s almost 3.10am in the U.K., so I bid you all goodnight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> The way he attacks his opponents and his beast presence, he killed them tonight and held his won against all 3 at once, he also didn't take the pin or look weak
> 
> Cred or not they are still grown ass men who have been pushed in the past lol


His intensity is solid no doubt, but at some point that has to be paired with actual wins over folk that matter or it means fuck all 6 months in he's still in the same spot and just lost the feud ending match. What does that do for him?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Prosper said:


> The way he attacks his opponents and his beast presence, he killed them tonight and held his won against all 3 at once, he also didn't take the pin or look weak
> 
> Cred or not they are still grown ass men who have been pushed in the past lol


I lost count how many Times they hit Miro in the head with stuff


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> So it looked stupid AND it hurt? That just makes them dumber for having done it (which is pretty much the definition of all outlaw wrestling). "Hey, how about we do something like the badasses everyone likes used to do, except actually hurt ourselves for less people!"


I was half joking lol. I would rather take a bump on legos than have to pull thumbtacks out of me. 

The match itself was like a more comedic street fight, which I kinda expected given the comedy nature of this feud. For what it was I had fun watching it, I wouldn't say it was great or anything, but fun. I just hope this feud is done though because I still overall am sick of it and want it to end so everybody can move on, especially Miro who can now kill Kip for losing.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

I give credit to AEW when they do stuff correctly, but this main event was yet more overbooked goofy crap. I was promised an alternative to WWE not an alternative WWE. Aside from Trent and Statlander coming back this was hot garbage that made me equal parts face palm and laugh.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I wonder what is the average age of the people on this forum.

I really think that a lot are not in the 18/49 demo anymore or are close to exit it XD


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> They probably did this specifically to get a rant out of him. Their wish will be granted I think.


*I had to dig up this gem to prepare myself for Sunday 🤣




*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Little credibility to you but you don't know what the majority of the viewers think


I'm not playing this game with you today. If you think the majority of folk that watch are thinking he's ready to credibily step into a feud that matters, fine. But we both know he comes out of this needing some rehabilitation.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> I'm not playing this game with you todaym If you think the majority of folk that watch are thinking he's ready to credibily step into a feud that matters, fine. *But we both know he comes out of this needing some rehabilitation.*


No we don't, we hope we do but we don't.


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Decent show, guess everyone is in a group now...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> "If you come out of the clown car, you're one of the clowns."


It's his gimmick lol



RapShepard said:


> His intensity is solid no doubt, but at some point that has to be paired with actual wins over folk that matter or it means fuck all 6 months in he's still in the same spot and just lost the feud ending match. What does that do for him?


I mean yeah we have been saying this the whole time the feud should have ended a while back, but its just good guys beating the bad guys with Miro looking incredible despite the team loss, now he can move on to something else 



DZ Crew said:


> I give credit to AEW when they do stuff correctly, but this main event was yet more overbooked goofy crap. I was promised an *alternative to WWE not an alternative WWE*. Aside from Trent and Statlander coming back this was hot garbage that made me equal parts face palm and laugh.


Stop quoting Cornette lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Eg


The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I was half joking lol. I would rather take a bump on legos than have to pull thumbtacks out of me.
> 
> The match itself was like a more comedic street fight, which I kinda expected given the comedy nature of this feud. For what it was I had fun watching it, I wouldn't say it was great or anything, but fun. I just hope this feud is done though because I still overall am sick of it and want it to end so everybody can move on, especially Miro who can now kill Kip for losing.


Everyone involved in this feud comes out looking dumber.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> How much of a beast can you look like dominating folk that have little credibility?


Best Friends have been booked as one of AEW's top supporting tag teams. No one complained when they beat PnP. Trent even beat Penta in a singles match and has always been pushed pretty well. Cassidy beat Jericho. Miro manhandled them all and it took a lot to keep him grounded.

Miro will be fine and he himself is still unbeaten. Some people care too much what Cornette thinks and forget how quickly things can change in wrestling. Cornette in his typical OTT fashion said MJF and FTR were done over isolated incidents. And was wrong. Juat like he was with his AEW dead by April 2020 predictions.

Anyway, this was the first time BF got anything out of this feud and it made sense since they will stay together, but Kip and Miro won't. Miro beat Chuck, beat Trent, hospitalized Trent and beat up Cassidy a million times.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> No we don't, we hope we do but we don't.


Yeah we do, some things are a true toss up, some things aren't. I'm not about to sit here and pretend with you that most folk might thinking "yeah Miro totally looks ready to go to the top". You have fun playing that game.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I'd give the show a 6/10. It wasn't horrible, but the stuff I like the most in wrestling (killer promos) - there wasn't any of that tonight. I think the best part of the show was the Pinnacle/InnerCircle brawl. Christian/Kazarian put me to sleep right out of the gate.

Main event was silly and fun. Which, if you are going to put mostly jobber or midcard level guys in that spot, they have to have some sort of gimmick match to make it interesting. So that was fine. The bump Penelope Ford took was excellent. I didn't like the lego stuff. If you are going to go hardcore, go hardcore. Don't make a joke of it. 

The show really lacks alot when Britt's not on it IMO.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I had to dig up this gem to prepare myself for Sunday 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to be implementing a minivan rule going forward.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Some people just don't get wrestling. Credit to @RapShepard & @Two Sheds for trying with some of these folk.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Starting off with jobbers is one thing in building a monster. 6 months in he's still in his debut and just lost the blowoff. That's the problem. If 6 months in Goldberg was still fooling with Hugh Morris folk would've stopped caring.


Hate to be a pedantic prick but Goldberg was still beating Hugh Morrus and The Renegade in March 1998. Apart from a confusing angle with Debra McMichael they didn't really do anything with Bill for 7 months, apart from squash low card guys.


----------



## JJKING13 (Jan 11, 2020)

The hell of it is when WWF (not WWE) was taking over the idea was to to send the audience home happy. This ending delivered on that motto.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> I wonder what is the average age of the people on this forum.
> 
> I really think that a lot are not in the 18/49 demo anymore or are close to exit it XD


I'm 29, so well within the demo still and I despise this type of goofy shit.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> Some people just don't get wrestling. Credit to @RapShepard & @Two Sheds for trying with some of these folk.


There's nothing "to get" in wrestling. Either you are entertained, and keep watching, or you aren't and tune out. Wrestling's no different than any other art form such as music. You either like the music, or you don't. But there's nothing "to get".


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

As soon as this weeks card was fully announced, it was easy to see what had potential to be good, and what had potential to be bad.

QT and his faction is laughable, while the main event was too goofy for my liking.

Rest of the episode though was filled with positives. Christian had a solid return to the ring, Inner Circle beatdown of The Pinnacle was great, Tay Conti just keeps on improving.

That episode was a simple case of when AEW get stuff right it’s great, when they get stuff wrong it’s terrible.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I mean yeah we have been saying this the whole time the feud should have ended a while back, but its just good guys beating the bad guys with Miro looking incredible despite the team loss, now he can move on to something else






3venflow said:


> Best Friends have been booked as one of AEW's top supporting tag teams. No one complained when they beat PnP. Trent even beat Penta in a singles match and has always been pushed pretty well. Cassidy beat Jericho. Miro manhandled them all and it took a lot to keep him grounded.
> 
> Miro will be fine and he himself is still unbeaten. Some people care too much what Cornette thinks and forget how quickly things can change in wrestling. Cornette in his typical OTT fashion said MJF and FTR were done over isolated incidents. And was wrong. Juat like he was with his AEW dead by April 2020 predictions.
> 
> Anyway, this was the first time BF got anything out of this feud and it made sense since they will stay together, but Kip and Miro won't. Miro beat Chuck, beat Trent, hospitalized Trent and beat up Cassidy a million times.


Things can certainly change, but a 6 month feud where he loses the blowoff isn't a good thing and is a hard thing to come out afterwards and wave the beast flag. Especially since this the only feud to his name. He can certainly turn around and be fine. But no right now saying he's a beast and unbeaten when he's faced no one of note singles wise means nothing. It's okay to just say this feud did nothing for him and the next one needs to matter. No need to pretend he's a beast when he's been fighting at the bottom of the card for 6 months.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Whatcha drinkin' tonight?


Little bit of the bubble of course.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DaSlacker said:


> Hate to be a pedantic prick but Goldberg was still beating Hugh Morrus and The Renegade in March 1998. Apart from a confusing angle with Debra McMichael they didn't really do anything with Bill for 7 months, apart from squash low card guys.


Lmao fair enough I stand corrected. 

Looked it up Goldberg debuted September 22, 97 and won the US title on April 20th, 98. Miro debuted on the September 9th so that title better be coming quick.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Prosper said:


> It's his gimmick lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cornett's got a point here though. In the beginning this show was pegged as a sports based promotion where wins and losses mattered. Neither of those things have occurred. I'm ok with some fun goofy stuff here and there but AEW goes overboard and surpasses or meets WWE levels of cringe.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao fair enough I stand corrected.
> 
> Looked it up Goldberg debuted September 22, 97 and won the US title on April 20th, 98. Miro debuted on the September 9th so that title better be coming quick.


Yeah but Goldberg was not on RAW before that having much better (and some pretty bad) feuds too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah but Goldberg was not on RAW before that having much better (and some pretty bad) feuds too.


True, but a fair correction on my statement is a fair correction. Goldberg was squashing losers 6 months in, I was wrong there factually.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I was half joking lol. I would rather take a* bump on legos than have to pull thumbtacks out of me.*
> 
> The match itself was like a more comedic street fight, which I kinda expected given the comedy nature of this feud. For what it was I had fun watching it, I wouldn't say it was great or anything, but fun. I just hope this feud is done though because I still overall am sick of it and want it to end so everybody can move on, especially Miro who can now kill Kip for losing.


Speaking from experience, stepping on a thumbtack or a Lego, Legos hurt more. And no, I´m not a wrestler, but I did play with Lego as a kid.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Full Show Review:

*Cody vs. Kaz was a slow burn but it got good by the end. Christian looked as if he stepped out of a time machine from 2014. I didn't see any differences in his game, and I say that in a good way. It's probably been awhile since Kaz has pulled out that Top Rope Spanish Fly. And the finish from Christian to set up the Killswitch was good.

A different match than you would normally see in AEW, but that's a good thing. And after seeing the rest of the show, it's a good this opened, lol.

*So yeah, we're doing a Nightmare Family Civil War......OK. Look, the beat down itself was done very well. Very well choreographed. But, allow me to list the negatives.

*#1. Unless you watch Dark and know everyone's histories, you have no reason to care why a certain member is picking a certain side. Like, do they really expect us to go "oh no, Aaron Solow picked QT over Cody, the horror!" Like, who gives a shit?

#2. You just did an angle like this 3 weeks ago with the Inner Circle and Pinnacle.

#3. This is being done to set up QT Marshall as a top heel. QT FUCKING MARSHALL. Really?

#4. I guess the Cody vs. Pentagon feud is just over.

#5. QT FUCKING MARSHALL?*

*Mox vs. Bononi is a match that I didn't expect to go as long as it did. For what it was, it was decent. I hope Bononi's personal situation gets better.

*The Inner Circle return/brawl was great. Now, you can argue it was done too soon. But, I laughed hard at the IC just being in the bathroom waiting for MJF. It's like something you would see in a cheesy action movie. And then the actual fighting itself was very fun, chaotic, and creative. I'm excited for the eventual 5 on 5 match.

*Omega & the Brothers vs. Lucha Bros and Laredo Kid was your typical junk food match. Lots of crazy, fast paced action but all of it happening so fast that it doesn't have a lot of staying power. But, fun in the moment for sure.

Oh and Mox is so eating a Superkick from the Bucks next week.

*The women's match was an example of what not do to with all of these factions. The match itself was complete background noise to all of the shit happening around ringside with the Hardy gang and Dark Order. And then of course it ends with a screwy finish to because of course. At this point I was just done with all of this faction stuff and brawling.

*Main event I will say was not as silly as I thought it would be. Overall a very fun match though. Loved the way Statlander and Trent returned (AND SUE TOO). They really injected some life into this match along with the big spots. And now that this match is over, next week I need to see Miro kill Kip.

So overall I would say this was a good/solid show but with some dumb shit too.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

My review of the show.

- Christian vs. Frankie was fucking great considering it was Christian's first proper match in seven years. There was some ring rust and he gassed, but looked really, really good. He can certainly still perform sufficiently high up the card and I'd go ahead with a Kenny vs. Christian program towards the next PPV. Frankie carried a lot of the match and is probably one of the most underrated wrestlers in the biz. With a better look and more charisma, he probably would have ended up a main event star. Frankie turned out to be the perfect opponent for Christian, as they have worked together before and are both veterans. The match wasn't an anomaly in AEW as some remarked - there have been plenty of matches with good psychology - but still stood out because of its old school feel and patient pacing. 3.75/5

- Darby continues to produce incredible vignettes. The kid has everything... only thing working against him is perhaps his height but I'm not sure that's relevant now that he's established himself as Misterio-esque as someone who has figured out how to beat the bigger guys.

- Cody vs. QT had to have a reason for happening and turned out it did. The match itself had a good storyline of Cody not wanting to hurt QT, but the problem is QT is not an easy guy to care about. Him turning heel is probably for the best as he can play the evil trainer role now. But he needs to stay on Dark. The aftermath was laid out very well, with Ogogo and Comoroto looking like legit beasts. This feud is well suited for Dark more than Dynamite as there is zero star power on the heel side. You run it as Dustin and Billy's crew of kids vs. QT's crew of kids, with some appearances by Cody (but he should be above this), and it's a big storyline for Dark. They should use this feud to focus on guys like Comoroto and Ogogo who have good physical charisma.

- Jade Cargill is clearly going to be a major star unless something goes wrong. I hope Tony Khan has her signed up long-term as Vince would love her.

- Moxley vs. Bononi was a few minutes too long but not a bad match by any means. I'm a critic of Bononi and think he is too green for a flagship show, but he did okay and considering his personal situation right now, these appearances against Hangman and Mox feel like goodwill gestures. Moxley is definitely experimenting with different styles of wrestling and choked out Bononi. 2/5

- The Inner Circle attack on The Pinnacle was done to perfection. My only complaint really is I think it was done a couple of weeks too soon. This is how to really accelerate faction warfare because the two sides look like they genuine despite each other, and it was vicious. The only logic hole you could say is what were the IC doing in the bathroom... but then you remember that is THEIR dressing room so why not lie in wait there? With their presentation today and the image hyping them next week, IC look newly focused and deadly serious. This feud has 'Blood and Guts' match written all over it.

- Lucha Bros & Laredo Kid vs. Kenny & Good Brothers was the first fast paced match of the show and was really fun. Not at all a full-on spotfest with a long face-in-peril segment when the heels were beating down Laredo Kid. Laredo is someone I've been calling on AEW to sign for aaaages, and he showed enough in this stint to be signed up. He's leagues above some of their undercard talent who probably make more than he would. Interestingly, AEW has presented him in a more legitimate way than MLW has been doing for a while now. Closing stretch of the match was incredible. 3.5/5

- Women's match was meh with too many people at ringside, making it hard to focus. Bunny with the upset over Tay to set up a singles match next week that Tay will 100% win. 1.5/5

- Main event will prove to be divisive but I liked it. It probably would have been more cohesive had it been pre-taped and done in an actual arcade. I didn't like the Mimosa Mayhem Match for the record, but this 'light' gimmick match was much more entertaining. It also brought this whole, long feud in full circle back to where it started with the machines. So in that sense, it closed the book in a proper way. I was mostly fixed on Miro in this match as I feel like he should be main event bound and was glad they made him look strong. Even when Trent arrived, Miro was still getting on top of them. Kip was always the weak link and was put through a table to probably end this feud. Kris Statlander also returned in the chaos and will probably feud with Penelope now. The finish was very wholesome and send-the-fans-home-happy. It was really the first win of note Best Friends got in this feud as Miro had pretty much dominated them. 3/5

- Overall, it was a very good show which I'll give an 8.5/10. Some high quality wrestling of course but also top class backstage stuff with the Inner Circle/Pinnacle, Darby and Jade, then the novelty main event which I enjoyed. Scorpio Sky and Ethan Page's brief promo was also well done. Still too much of the 'get as many wrestlers on Dynamite as possible' stuff though with the crowded ringside area and brawls. But AEW is managing to build a little anticipation for Dark: Elevation much better than they have done for Dark by interlinking the shows.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It was a fun show. Biggest downside was Tay getting pinned, that was dumb imo.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*AEW Dynamite Review 3/31/21*

-Christian vs Kaz was a very good old-school wrestling match. Christian pulled out some good moves here and Kaz carried him all the way like the veteran he is. You can tell that he was still a little rusty and that he got kind of gassed halfway through, but it didn't hurt the flow of everything. Loved seeing the Unprettier finisher again and Kaz sold it like a champ. Good AEW in-ring debut for Christian.

-The Darby/Sting video package targeted at Matt Hardy was one of my favorite Darby vignettes ever. The symbolism with the raining money and the dialogue towards Matt Hardy was all very well written. Darby has everything it takes to be a major star and his character has been incredible. Loved the Jad Cargill video package as well. It seems like they give her one every week where she sounds intimidating and also comes off like a star. I love the way AEW builds its talent.

-Cody vs QT didn't matter until the end when the Nightmare Family turned on Cody, Arn, and Dustin. This was very well done. Loved the punch from QT to Arn and Dustin getting all bloodied up. Ogogo and Camarato looked great for their first-ever real angle. But I do have to complain a little about this. What happened to the Penta feud? Why is Cody constantly bouncing from one feud to another? The Penta feud was shaping up greatly and Cody seemingly dropped that to focus on the Nightmare Family and QT? While this was a very good segment, I'm not a fan of Cody dropping Penta to focus on a low card faction. I do look forward to seeing where it goes though, especially when it comes to Ogogo and Camarato. I liked Red Velvet coming out to stop the beatdown and the attack from Jade backstage though. Jade Cargill vs Red Velvet is one I am looking forward to for sure.

-Looks like Scorpio Sky and Ethan Page are starting a mid-card story where they feel like they are being disrespected and forgotten about. We shall see how it goes. I am a fan of Ethan Page but I find Sky to be really generic. Maybe hanging with the more charismatic Ethan can help him flourish a little more.

-Dope promo from Moxley before the Cezar match. The match itself wasn't much of anything. Cezar got a little offense in but was pretty much squashed. Team Taz and their promo after just built a little more on Cage turning babyface eventually.

-The Inner Circle comeback was the best part of the night. This was an incredible beatdown that came off so much better with it being pre-taped. Everyone got their own little part with Sammy going after Spears after he put his head through a chair 2 weeks ago, Hager going after Wardlow and putting him through a table, Santana and Ortiz beating the shit out of FTR and busting open Dax, and Jericho putting MJF through a vending machine. This was intense and the IC came off very aggressive. Santana walking around with Dax's blood on his shirt was a nice touch. Jericho and the Inner Circle haven't looked this good since Jericho was World Champion. They can now do Hager vs Wardlow, Sammy vs Spears, FTR vs Santana/Ortiz, MJF vs Jericho, and any other match combination they want before the Blood and Guts match, if that is the plan. Another great Britt Baker promo to follow. Love seeing her on my screen.

-The Bunny and Nyla Rose vs Tay Conti and Shida was enjoyable. Mostly because of the Bunny's facial expressions and Tay Conti. Her ass is glorious. But she's also becoming very good in the ring and the intensity is there. The spinning backbreaker to Bunny on the outside looked good. Surprised they gave Bunny the win but there was plenty of cheating to protect Tay here. This is when the 3rd brawl of the night happened. They didn't need another brawl after the first two that we got. These women could have done all of what they did without the Matt Hardy brand and the Dark Order being out there distracting me from Tay Conti's as...ahem...I mean the match.

-The Arcade Mayhem match was hella fun but super goofy at the same time. We got a lot of cool bumps here. Statlander coming back was a nice surprise and driving Penelope through the table was a dope spot. I guess they're gonna keep feuding even after the injury? Trent also made a comeback which was cool. Miro looked awesome here. He dominated and fought off 3 guys at once. The lego spot was again goofy, but legos really do hurt like shit. I've stepped on my fair share in the past and I hate that shit. The ending where Chuck drove Kip through a table off the stage was nice. Good guys win and Miro can finally move on from this shit.

Fun and chaotic show tonight. But I like my wrestling chaotic lol. Next week looks good.

*Overall: 8/10*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aftermath of the brawl:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377450875732566018

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377452929477660674


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Aftermath of the brawl:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377450875732566018
> ...


Jeez so he got busted open the hard way in a pre-taped segment on accident and they decided to keep it in to make the segment more intense. Can't say that I disagree with that even in the least.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Jeez so he got busted open the hard way in a pre-taped segment on accident and they decided to keep it in to make the segment more intense. Can't say that I disagree with that even in the least.


I am getting more optimistic now that this will turn out to be a good blood feud. I will do my best to forget the IC were goofing off tripping over orange juice last summer and were awkwardly hanging out in a bathroom together for what had to be at least an hour tonight.

Keep it serious and make it personal. Then give us a real Blood & Guts match without any legos, aliens, or minivans and I will be happy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Do you all suppose they just bunch everyone up since they have so many on the roster not doing shit they just put them all together? lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Jeez so he got busted open the hard way in a pre-taped segment on accident and they decided to keep it in to make the segment more intense. Can't say that I disagree with that even in the least.


Fuck. That's going to leave a headache!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> I am getting more optimistic now that this will turn out to be a good blood feud. I will do my best to forget the IC were goofing off tripping over orange juice last summer and were awkwardly hanging out in a bathroom together for what had to be at least an hour tonight.
> 
> Keep it serious and make it personal. Then give us a real Blood & Guts match without any legos, aliens, or minivans and I will be happy.


Lol hanging out in the bathroom was certainly weird, but I do also think this will end up being a great blood feud. And there's so much they can do with it. FTR vs Santana and Ortiz is what I'm excited for most besides Blood and Guts itself if that's the plan. There's no reason it shouldn't be one of AEW's best feuds ever. Past, present, or future.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao fair enough I stand corrected.
> 
> Looked it up Goldberg debuted September 22, 97 and won the US title on April 20th, 98. Miro debuted on the September 9th so that title better be coming quick.


I still believe in Miro haha

Though the way the roster keeps increasing they might need another midcard title soon (AEW Elevation Championship, for example).


----------



## DestinationUnknown (Mar 20, 2021)

I loved this episode. Everything about it was perfect, which was a good change from previous weeks where only some of the show was perfect. Loving the direction AEW is heading.

Special shoutout for Christian going 20 minutes, Darby Allin's promo, Jade Cargill bringing it on the mic, QT Marshall and Cody forwarding their feud, Mox being a legitimate bad ass, The Inner Circle and Pinnacle beat down, Kenny Omega's amazing story telling and psychology really getting me involved in that feud, Tay and the Bunny being on screen at all and that entire Arcade Anarchy match just being amazing from start to finish.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DaSlacker said:


> I still believe in Miro haha
> 
> Though the way the roster keeps increasing they might need another midcard title soon (AEW Elevation Championship, for example).


I don't believe in him as it's always kind of annoyed me he didn't get popular in our bubble until folk thought Vince thought hated him. But I do know to never say never in wrestling


----------



## DestinationUnknown (Mar 20, 2021)

Is that Trent's real mum or is she a trained wrestler? Would love to see Miro, Kip and Penelope VS Charles, Trent and "Trents Mum" if that is an option.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

-Another week where the draw match (and best match of the night) was the opener. I didn't even watch the main event. I'm not watching anymore garbage wrestling matches.
-We need more Super Caveman. This guy has the presence.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

A good show. 7.5/10
better than last week but not as good as the weeks preceding that.
good quality wrestling and some chaos
still the weekly highlight of my tv viewing


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

I don't really watch AEW but Christian is one of my favourite wrestlers of all time and after watching his match with Kaz, I'm delighted to see he's still got it as I was worried he was gonna be a pale shadow of his former self.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

This was really good, a very enjoyable episode of Dynamite.

Orange Cassidy's new theme works really well when it starts at the guitar riff.

The main event was way better than I expected. Extremely fun and with two surprise returns it was a great way to end the show.

Is this the beginning of the faction wars era of AEW we're seeing right now? Because I love it already.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Very fun show

Kaz vs Christian was just two consummate professionals going at. Exactly what it needed to be. And Christian looked great 

Darby's promo was great but I still don't give a shit about Matt. 

Cody and QT was boring but I loved the beatdown and the right guys turned heel. Time for Nick to go beast. Anthony ill reserve judgement on. Loved that nasty powerbomb. Very Mike awesome like. I also appreciate a good piledriver. 

Mox vs Bologna existed. I will commend Bologna for his selling of the sleeper. 

Loved the inner circle beatdown of the pinnacle. Loved the nod to that incredible Jericho HBK feud. Few minor gripes. The bathroom hiding spot was hokey. Cash being knocked out by water was dumb. And a swirly really? And I would have held off a little bit longer on the return but I enjoyed it. 

Calling it right now that sky and page will retire SCU

The trios match was a You seen one lucha bros tag match you've seen em all. Separate them already. Mox and the bucks absolutely do not belong together. Its too jarring 

Skipped the women

The arcade match was so much better than it had any right to be. Lots of cool spots. Loved the returns of Trent and Kris. Now please. Murder. Kip. Miro.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Aftermath of the brawl:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377450875732566018
> ...


This is AEW. If nobody ends up getting a severe laceration, it did not happen.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Geert Wilders said:


> This is AEW. If nobody ends up getting a severe laceration, it did not happen.


Its a blood feud. A little color even accidental is welcomed. If you want to complain about blood not being needed i point you to dustin rhodes blading


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Its a blood feud. A little color even accidental is welcomed. If you want to complain about blood not being needed i point you to dustin rhodes blading


I meant the stitches, but OK.
Everybody has received stitches one way or the other.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Geert Wilders said:


> I meant the stitches, but OK.
> Everybody has received stitches one way or the other.


Just be glad it wasn't incompetence this time and a run of the mill accident lol


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Punkhead said:


> This was really good, a very enjoyable episode of Dynamite.
> 
> Orange Cassidy's new theme works really well when it starts at the guitar riff.
> 
> ...


Faction wars era ... love it


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Just be glad it wasn't incompetence this time and a run of the mill accident lol


To be honest, I don’t mind the brawls and chaos. Hard cuts look good for the viewer, but I can’t help but feel bad for the talent. 

It looked like happened when Chris Jericho used the raggedy piece of metal of some sort.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

What a pathetic main event.

Highlights everything wrong with this company.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Really enjoyed this show. Christian was great. Inner Circle return was class.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Loved the mainevent. Statlander and Trent coming back with Sue was a fun twist and presented perfectly. The newly bought OC song really added to the overall vibe of the match tbh. Also noted the alien 👽 during the best friends titan tron graphics. It reminded me of Statlander and her early stuff with OC on bte. Added to the "oh that's why" feeling when she showed up. 

Omega and Good Brothers vs Lucha Bros was the best match of the night. As it should have been. I'm hoping for YBs to turn on Mox next week. 

Cody vs QT was average in match quality but at the end it told a good story of Cody not wanting to beat QT yet QT took it as an insult. The mutiny was done really really well. QT turning back with a grin was a nice shot.

IC taking their locker room back was another fun brawl. 

It was very 1998 Raw.. alot of chaos, lots of story build, lots of action and ended the night with a feel good moment. 

Amazing show. This was a really really good episode. Enjoyed the entire show. Every match and segment was fun to watch.

Edit: Can't believe I left out Christian vs Kaz. I expected nothing less and it's good to see Christian can still deliver great matches.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

A little too much of everything but I really enjoyed this episode.
Good hooks this week, from opener with returning veteran, nice Darby/Sting package, QT/Cody angle, Moxley good showcase vs Bonini and between breaks and you know Moxley is gona keep people tuned it for after.

I didn't focus much on the 6-man but saw the afterbirth, Moxley with the Bucks vs Omega's gang, please please let the Bucks finally turn heel and have a 5 on 1 beatdown next week, I think YB will be much better as arrogant egomaniac delusional fuckers heel than whatever they try to be now.

I haven't seen the women's match yet, but the main event was very enjoyable to me.
Statlander looked great!! I love her look really. I think she and DMD can have one great feud one day, top homegrown babyface vs top heel material.
Trent coming back early, great too. The match was silly and goofy but it was fun and enjoyable, Miro looked like a beast, as usual.

BUT, DAMN, I still think Dustin should have been the one turn heel not QT. He'd make one hell of a heel and a much better leader for the young guys from Cody's academy.



RapShepard said:


> How much of a beast can you look like dominating folk that have little credibility?


OC beat Y2J and BF are easily top 5 tag teams featured in AEW with big matches/wins. They are credible enough and Miro dominating them helps elevate him. The feud may not be good but he has looked like a beast the entire run, even in battle royals featuring other people.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

DestinationUnknown said:


> Is that Trent's real mum or is she a trained wrestler? Would love to see Miro, Kip and Penelope VS Charles, Trent and "Trents Mum" if that is an option.


It is Trent's real mom ahahah


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> OC beat Y2J and BF are easily top 5 tag teams featured in AEW with big matches/wins. They are credible enough and Miro dominating them helps elevate him. The feud may not be good but he has looked like a beast the entire run, even in battle royals featuring other people.


Best Friends are Too Cool, and OC wasn't presented strong by the time Miro got to him nor did Miro beat him in a singles. So now he didn't look strong beating Too Cool.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Solid & fun show - better than last week but not as good as some of the previous episodes. Enjoyed Christian v Kaz, IC beat down, 6 man and the main event was entertaining (only thing holding it back was the calibre of some of the involved parties i.e. Chuck & Kip). Negatives - a few too many brawls and can't get invested in QT. *7/10*


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Jesus fuck Khan's ADHD booking is exhausting.
Too many factions, too many interruptions, too much chaos. It's impossible to follow.

But on the other hand Kaz/Christian was fantastic. Loved it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like AEW has gotten a sponsorship from Godzilla vs. Kong for next week's show. I'm looking forward to this match, Bear Country are so good.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377436081549844482
In less good news, Laredo Kid's stay is over and was just for the two tapings. I guess it means PAC is returning, but Laredo impressed big time during his latest spell.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377482320735780865


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Looks like AEW has gotten a sponsorship from Godzilla vs. Kong for next week's show. I'm looking forward to this match, Bear Country are so good.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377436081549844482
> ...


Like the sound of a clash between a dinosaur, his friend from the jungle and a couple of big burly bears. Should be fun - just hope Marko doesn't get heavily involved. 

I enjoy Laredo, it's been fun watching him but I don't think it's a big loss seeing as the have Fenix and others who can fill a similar spot.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

I been hating on AEW a lot lately because most of it been bad as of late. But last night was the first good episode in a while. I loved the beat down by the inner circle! Jericho finally didn't look like a old slob lol


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I’ll never get tired of seeing Tay Conti beat people up. She’s become so much fun to watch.

That table spot with Kris and Penelope was great. Look both hard yet safe all at the same time.

MJF continues to show why he’s such a brilliant heel.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I honestly don’t know how any wrestling fan could not enjoy that show. I upgrade my rating to 8.5/10 after a second watch.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just watched some highlights, damn I think TK realizes that there are too man people there and he has to add everyone on screen. 

Cody be like „I need a faction story too“ 😂😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ogogo has a certain star quality about him. They will probably put over his punches like a Mortal Kombat finisher when he debuts.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377623561444192257


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

So they are running a nightmare factory civil war which lead to a new faction, the elite lover’s quarrel and a team Taz split all at the same time, whilst coming off the back of a several month inner circle break up which lead to another new faction.

More lazy booking by booker of the year


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Aew is kinda like American njpw with all the stables. We just need constant interference to ruin matches and refs taking weak as ref bumps and it will be a clone.

Note I'm a njpw fan but I despise modern day bullet club matches due to those aforementioned tropes


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

OK, I really think I need to make this point about comparing AEW's factions with NJPW's faction. Maybe I'll make a thread about it eventually.

But, yes, NJPW has 5 factions. Really they had 4 main ones until last year when Ospreay formed the Empire. AEW basically doubles that.

And the thing is, NJPW uses their factions to book most of their Road to Shows and even some of their bigger shows by being able to constantly book multi man tag matches for guys who aren't involved in big matches at the time. It's a booking device they use to advance and tell their stories as opposed to wrestling you'll see in America with in ring promos, skits, etc.

Now to be fair, at times AEW does that same thing. They'll use multiple multi man tag matches to stretch out a feud and keep guys from wrestling each other 1 on 1. That's a smart thing. 

But, where it goes overboard is when every single faction member has to be out there when one faction member is having a match. Like, for example, if you had a match in NJPW with Ishii (representing Chaos) and Shingo (representing LIJ), that doesn't mean every other member of Chaos or LIJ is going to be at ringside. I mean sure, you might get some interference eventually, but the members within the group can feel like they exist outside of the group. In AEW, far too often, things just dissolve into madness because the whole group constantly has to be around the ringside area even if they're not involved in the match and whole thing just becomes a mess.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> OK, I really think I need to make this point about comparing AEW's factions with NJPW's faction. Maybe I'll make a thread about it eventually.
> 
> But, yes, NJPW has 5 factions. Really they had 4 main ones until last year when Ospreay formed the Empire. AEW basically doubles that.
> 
> ...


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

outwork everyone wtf is this shity gimmick?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Best Friends are Too Cool, and *OC wasn't presented strong* by the time Miro got to him nor did Miro beat him in a singles. So now he didn't look strong beating Too Cool.


How strong do you want him to be after beating Jericho and taking Cody to the limits. It's not like he was losing to anyone.
I never though Too Cool were at any point top 3 or top 5 tag teams in WWE which is BF have been since the beginining.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> How strong do you want him to be after beating Jericho and taking Cody to the limits. It's not like he was losing to anyone.
> I never though Too Cool were at any point top 3 or top 5 tag teams in WWE which is BF have been since the beginining.


He beat Jericho then went on to do nothing that's the problem. It's similar to how Murphy beat Daniel Bryan during that who tried to kill Reigns storyline then did nothing. A big win for a guy like Cassidy only matters with follow up. But what happened for OC is he left the Jericho feud then failed to capture the TNT title on s separate occasions. You can't put somebody over the recent former world champion, then have them utterly fail to capture the midcard title on 3 occasions and still pretend that victory over the world champ still matters. 

As far as Best Friends are they a top team idk. I'll say they're a featured team. Just like Too Cool. But are they a team that seems like a title threat, no not really. Like Too Cool they're there to give the crowd that pop moment with their singles star friend. For Too Cool it was dancing at the end of matches with Rikishi and Rikishi putting his ass in people's faces. For The Best Friends and OC it's the mid match hug and OCs general weirdo self. 

Now I do like The Best Friends and OC. But I also can recognize they're not really the team to build a monster on, especially not in a feud this long.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I enjoyed Christian/Kaz and absolutely loved the Arcade main event. The Dark Order & Matt's whatever weren't needed at ringside for the women's match. I normally hate the huge brawls but the Nightmare Family brawl & the Inner Circle/Pinnacle brawl were warranted and actually had a structure to them. The fact that one happened in the ring and one happened backstage really helped with helping each brawl to stand out from each other.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That ending with Trent, OC, Chuck, Stat, Sue, the minivan and the pixies playing felt like a 90’s movie in the best possible way

i enjoyed this Dynamite a fuckton


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> Let me just say this, this beat down was choreographed very well. Very effective.
> 
> But.....WE'RE DOING THIS FOR QT FUCKING MARSHALL?! REALLY?!
> 
> ...


now hear me out.... i think their leader is Jade

or Jade / Shaq


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> He beat Jericho then went on to do nothing that's the problem. It's similar to how Murphy beat Daniel Bryan during that who tried to kill Reigns storyline then did nothing. A big win for a guy like Cassidy only matters with follow up. But what happened for OC is he left the Jericho feud then failed to capture the TNT title on s separate occasions. You can't put somebody over the recent former world champion, then have them utterly fail to capture the midcard title on 3 occasions and still pretend that victory over the world champ still matters.
> 
> As far as Best Friends are they a top team idk. I'll say they're a featured team. Just like Too Cool. But are they a team that seems like a title threat, no not really. Like Too Cool they're there to give the crowd that pop moment with their singles star friend. For Too Cool it was dancing at the end of matches with Rikishi and Rikishi putting his ass in people's faces. For The Best Friends and OC it's the mid match hug and OCs general weirdo self.
> 
> Now I do like The Best Friends and OC. But I also can recognize they're not really the team to build a monster on, especially not in a feud this long.


I just disagree lol. OC is one of the strongest pushed guys on the roster. I see it as Jericho didn't beat Cody clean, OC beat Jericho, OC took Cody to the limits and had him beat, then lost a very competitive match. He was then involved in non-wrestling mostly feud with Miro which has dragged but he's still the same guy who just before that took Cody to the limits and Jericho. Notice they avoided OC/Miro 1 on 1, so neither takes an L.

He's above someone like Jungle Boy who Miro destroying would look impressive. I'd say OC is the same tier as someone like Rey Fenix except he does have that Jericho rub under him.

And BF is a tag team titles threat, they going to get those titles someday and it'll be the biggest pop for a tag team title win, I guarantee you.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I just disagree lol. OC is one of the strongest pushed guys on the roster. I see it as Jericho didn't beat Cody clean, OC beat Jericho, OC took Cody to the limits and had him beat, then lost a very competitive match. He was then involved in non-wrestling mostly feud with Miro which has dragged but he's still the same guy who just before that took Cody to the limits and Jericho. Notice they avoided OC/Miro 1 on 1, so neither takes an L.
> 
> He's above someone like Jungle Boy who Miro destroying would look impressive. I'd say OC is the same tier as someone like Rey Fenix except he does have that Jericho rub under him.
> 
> And BF is a tag team titles threat, they going to get those titles someday and it'll be the biggest pop for a tag team title win, I guarantee you.


Jericho didn't beat him clean, come on I get that the turn happened but he was beating the piss out of Cody when the towel throw happened. Even the commentary didn't sell it as a fluke. 

I think Miro like Spears before him currently is a case of fans being reluctant to say the grass isn't always greener on the other side. I was on this board when his 2nd US title run was considered not enough to redeem him from the Cena loss. So the notion that he looks like a beast now despite losing a 6 month feud and beating nothing but low carders is hard to take serious. When your biggest solo win is Trent the presented like a beast claim means little. At least at the moment.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

I thought it was a good but chaotic episode.

What I didn't get/like was the Britt Baker promo. I don't know if it has been said already as there are 600 posts, but it completely buried their match a few weeks ago.

"Racking up victories on Elevation because their match was unsanctioned. It was like it didn't even happen". Who writes this shit? If it brushed off like it never happened, why should I about the match or any match unsanctioned in the future.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Ogogo has a certain star quality about him. They will probably put over his punches like a Mortal Kombat finisher when he debuts.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377623561444192257


"Violence, with a smile"

That should be his first t-shirt.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Who is the huge dude in black in the background there?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Jericho didn't beat him clean, come on I get that the turn happened but he was beating the piss out of Cody when the towel throw happened. Even the commentary didn't sell it as a fluke.
> 
> I think Miro like Spears before him currently is a case of fans being reluctant to say the grass isn't always greener on the other side. I was on this board when his 2nd US title run was considered not enough to redeem him from the Cena loss. So the notion that he looks like a beast now despite losing a 6 month feud and beating nothing but low carders is hard to take serious. When your biggest solo win is Trent the presented like a beast claim means little. At least at the moment.


Oh common, you know that wasn't a clean win and there's more in Cody.
It's not about biggest solo win for Miro, it's about how dominant he's been against any man to his face. He barely breaks a sweat, I remember his rumble performance from the episode Sting debuted and he did look like a beast, and it took MJF Sammy and Wardlow to eliminate him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Who is the huge dude in black in the background there?


Oh shit thats Tyson Tomko lol where Christian at


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Oh common, you know that wasn't a clean win and there's more in Cody.
> It's not about biggest solo win for Miro, it's about how dominant he's been against any man to his face. He barely breaks a sweat, I remember his rumble performance from the episode Sting debuted and he did look like a beast, and it took MJF Sammy and Wardlow to eliminate him.


He was getting his head stomped in mid Lion Tamer. That's not a loss that screams do over. 

Again him dominating against nobody's means little. If he was beating up folk that are presented as threats that'd be a solid point but he's not. That's one of the problems with AEW none of their brutes mean anything because they're all failures when it actually matters.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> He was getting his head stomped in mid Lion Tamer. That's not a loss that screams do over.
> 
> Again him dominating against nobody's means little. If he was beating up folk that are presented as threats that'd be a solid point but he's not. That's one of the problems with AEW none of their brutes mean anything because they're all failures when it actually matters.


It does though. Not as far as accomplishments, those will come later, but as far as presentation. There were 2 scenarios with Miro in this feud:

1.) Take a bunch of offense, get his ass whooped, and look weak against the Best Friends who have been in title contention before going into his next major feud

or

2.) Dominate the Best Friends 3 on 1 and look like a beast before his next major feud

Yeah the feud sucked but which one is better? There are levels. Which one makes you think he stands a chance against more credible guys like Hangman or Archer? As it stands now, the audience sees Miro as a beast with no accomplishments who was in a bad storyline instead of a weakling with no accomplishments in a bad storyline.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> But, yes, NJPW has 5 factions. Really they had 4 main ones until last year when Ospreay formed the Empire. AEW basically doubles that.


But AEW seems to have a much bigger roster and has been gearing up for major content expansion. If New Japan had a bigger roster, they'd probably have more factions because that's their culture. Even the 'home team' aka the main unit in New Japan is a faction.

What AEW needs to do is spread these factions out across the shows, it'll be less in-your-face if they have like the Nightmare groups on Dark and put the Dark Order on the new one-hour show. Right now, it feels like they're cramming everyone they can on to Dynamite.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> It does though. Not as far as accomplishments, those will come later, but as far as presentation. There were 2 scenarios with Miro in this feud:
> 
> 1.) Take a bunch of offense, get his ass whooped, and look weak against the Best Friends who have been in title contention before going into his next major feud
> 
> ...


You can't subtract presentation in this situation as he doesn't have the prerequisite strong booking over people that actually matter near the top of the card to shield him from a loss. This is when having folk best the shit out of a endless jobbers including the homie Joey Janela comes back to bite them. If he lost this feud because 4 on 3, but he had previous wins over equally unaccomplished but presented as folk to watch like Hangman, Archer, Pac, Cage, and folk like that he'd be fine. But when 6 months in his best solo win is over Trent, he's not in a good spot.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

A really great show yesterday. My favorite parts:

1. The Arcade Anarchy Match was just pure FUN. The action itself was entertaining, but the surprise returns of Kris Statlander and Trent made it memorable. I was especially happy to see Trent! And the ending with Sue was perfect. Really put a smile on my face.

2. Christian-Kazarian was everything I hoped it would be: a solid wrestling match between two vets who know how to do it. One of the great things about AEW is their variety of matches they provide. This was a great example.

3. The Inner Circle attack on Pinnacle was a real mark-out moment for me. This is going to be such an amazing feud. Way back when, we all knew the IC would be involved in a “Blood & Guts” Match. But who could have predicted they’d be the babyfaces?

4. Darby Allin’s promo was really well done. I like that AEW recognizes Darby’s creative ability and lets him run with it.

5. As usual, the drama within Bullet Club is really good. Reminds me of the NJPW day’s when Cody tried taking over as leader. This could proceed in several ways, but I think the Bucks will wind up joining Kenny. They should.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Something I noticed, but didn't care to make a whole thread for, is that AEW have seemingly set up a couple stories in the last few weeks only to then drop them.

Darby Allin defeated Scorpio Sky a few weeks ago in a TNT Title match, and then Scorpio attacked Darby after the match, cementing his heel turn. And to my knowledge they haven't interacted since then. Like, shouldn't Darby be pissed at Scorpio and be going after him? Instead Darby has completely moved on and Scorpio is apparently forming a team with Ethan Page.

And then the Pentagon/Cody thing. I mean that got off to a hot start where Pentagon used Cody's unborn child to get heat and threatened to break his arm. And now 2 weeks later that story just seems to be over. Although I feel like that might have to do with PAC's injury.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Loved this episode. The two hours flew by and every match had great action.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

-Highly entertained by the Inner circle and Pinaccle backstage beatdown. One of the guys got tossed in an ice bath and MJF got his face flushed!  I'm about it! I didn't know how long Inner circle was gonna be off tv so that was a little bit unexpected. I was anticipating what MJFs gift was gonna beforthe guys in Pinnacle, so I can safely say that I was pretty entertained by this overall. I can see if people thought that it may have been overdone. But I believe it did it's job and I really wasn't expecting that much action and brutality.

-Qt Marshall started a stable a little too soon for my liking they should built him a bit better first. Because outside of making random appearances with Dustin he hasn't been doing much lately. That being said I think that call was an act of desperation for QT to make him more relevant. And I must say, some of the guys in his stable looked great. Beat down was very enjoyable too.

-It seems like the women's division is at a decent spot these days, but they are still making every one matter more than the champion, and that's a big problem. Nyla Rose, Brit (obviously), Thunder Rosa and now Bunny all have more prominence and character more than the champion herself. That just feels wrong.

-Even though I found the use of legos ridiculous, I guess it goes along with the Best Friends mamas boy gimmick? I honestly don't understand the hype over this gimmick, it's really ridiculous. Chuck looked more in his element as a butler than he ever probably has in his entire AEW career. Miro and Sabian losing to these guys Is just meh. Miro looks more like a star than any of these guys as much as the Best Friends and Orange Cassidy may have their place, they should NOT be getting wins over Miro. No matter how stale Miro is right now as a character.

-Young Bucks are an act I rarely enjoy to see, but I am glad that Don Callis is coming in to carry their segments.

-I honestly just want to see more from people who just randomly show up and wrestle. Cesar Bononi, Bear Country, Varsity Blondes and a heap of others should be cutting promos or be involved in some kind of angle. When they're out their wrestling to just job it doesn't really give the upper carder guys much momentum. Just my opinion though.


I give this show a 7/10


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Don't care whether people want to micro analyse with their "too many brawls/too fast paced/on no another faction" narrative. Fine if you think that but nobody can deny that show was fun as fuck and I really look forward to watching most weeks. Be interesting to see how the story develops with the six man tag next week.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lego's would probably hurt more than thumbtacks.

Bucks turning on Moxley and siding with Omega/BF is too obvious isn't it. But if that's the right story than predictability doesn't matter. Doing something different to be unexpected is partly what killed B&B's GoT. Mad King was temporarily written off to set up Moxley to be a man without friends. Is this finally when Moxley get written off? And then Kingston is all alone with B&B with Hardy now. 

QT's Jobber stable is too soon after the Pinnacle formation. I hate this for Ogogo as well. 

Penta vs Cody angle was a one-off friggin sucks. Hard. 

Miro is an absolute beast. I'm ready for him to be unleashed in the upper card. Good to see Trent and Kris back. Ending was silly, but I dug it. All four BF in the ring with OC's music playing. One would assume this feud is ended but shouldn't Penny and Stat still have issues or was that Stat getting the final comeuppance for her injury?

IC was back maybe a taping too soon. Needed a bit more time to simmer Pinnacle as the big dogs. 

AEW's taped shows are much better than their live ones. I know it's a closed set so they can avoid spoilers and all, but hell do spoilers really hurt ratings and the like? Does it NEED to be live when they're touring again? What about if it was taped on Mondays and then aired Wednesdays?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Just finished watching this. Dynamite reminds me so much like TNA shows from the past. An entertaining car crash. Like a lot of stuff are happening but it never means that much. They never let things sink in enough. 

You even have Pinnacle ALREADY getting their common place and looking goofy just as they demolished the Inner Circle not too long ago when they should dominate AEW and establish their dominion. Such immature booking. 

But man, TK and Best Friends better wish the ratings are big for this week cause Tony had basically his favorite wrestlers in the main event and even sacrificed a money-maker beast like Miro for it. This is the sort of storyline TK thinks shoul be promoted, that is really his kind of stuff, what he likes with the dude's mom and all. 

A little thing, watching the first match of the show, I think Kaz may be the best wrestler AEW has. He reminds so much of Rick Martel when he made a short trip to WCW in 1998. Those type of guys that are so good at the simple mechanics. And even as veterans they keep impressing.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Wolf Mark said:


> Just finished watching this. Dynamite reminds me so much like TNA shows from the past. An entertaining car crash. Like a lot of stuff are happening but it never means that much. They never let things sink in enough.
> 
> You even have Pinnacle ALREADY getting their common place and looking goofy just as they demolished the Inner Circle not too long ago when they should dominate AEW and establish their dominion. Such immature booking.
> 
> ...


Technically sacrificed kip. Wwe did the same thing with lashley. The hurt business lost tag matches involving bobby but he never ate the pin


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Technically sacrificed kip. Wwe did the same thing with lashley. The hurt business lost tag matches involving bobby but he never ate the pin


Yea I thought this would happen. Wrestling feds do this all the time where they want to protect the heel but want the faces to win, they have the weaker heel losing. But still at this point they should have Miro rank up the win. Imagine if he would have pinned all Best Friends and leave Trent all bloody in front of his mom after Trent's return? Would have been pretty ruthless but it would have the right decision and would have been great for Miro. It would have been a statement. But TK loves his boys so...


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Wolf Mark said:


> Yea I thought this would happen. Wrestling feds do this all the time where they want to protect the heel but want the faces to win, they have the weaker heel losing. But still at this point they should have Miro rank him the win. Imagine if he would have pinned all Best Friends and leave Trent all bloody in front of his mom after Trent's return? Would have been pretty ruthless but it would have the right decision and would have been great for Miro. It would have been a statement. But TK loves his boys so...


I much prefer he use this loss to scorched earth kip sabian. If he won that would mean miro is with kip longer


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Very good show show, didn't really like the the nightmare family stuff as it's just a rehash of Cody's feuds with MJF and Shawn Spears.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Just getting round to watching the show bit by bit.

I can't be the only that thought when santana said "look at you now" during the backstage brawl that it didn't remind them of tony Montana in scarface.

aew need to be more strategic with the attacks on arn, if it happens too often it will lose its impact in getting heat on a heel wrestler.

Enjoying jericho being back to a serious character and think the whole pinnacle vs inner circle rivalry could be the shot in the arm for a few of the acts in both factions needs to get going again.

I'm down with the qt faction as I am happy to see all 3 guys in the faction get more exposure on the main show.

As much I'm not a fan of best friends as an act, they have definitely delivered twice now in two speciality matches, though trent stands out as someone that should at the very least be a midcard singles act. Good to see aew protecting miro despite the loss.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> He was getting his head stomped in mid Lion Tamer. That's not a loss that screams do over.
> 
> Again him dominating against nobody's means little. If he was beating up folk that are presented as threats that'd be a solid point but he's not. That's one of the problems with AEW none of their brutes mean anything because they're all failures when it actually matters.


You're really ignoring all the other parts of Miro looking like a beast in other instances and not just in this feud. In other words, when was has he booked weak? When was he selling for a significant amount of time? to like..literally anyone 1 on 1.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Oh common, you know that wasn't a clean win and there's more in Cody.
> It's not about biggest solo win for Miro, it's about how dominant he's been against any man to his face. He barely breaks a sweat, I remember his rumble performance from the episode Sting debuted and he did look like a beast, and it took MJF Sammy and Wardlow to eliminate him.


How was it not a clean win? Jericho had him in the Walls of Jericho once already, then he had him in the Lion Tamer, middle of the ring, knee on the head, dead to rights.

Jericho may be a goof that enjoys putting over the lowest guy on the totem pole, but he was never going to do the job for Cody fucking rHHHodes. Jericho doesn’t like the midcard stench.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> You're really ignoring all the other parts of Miro looking like a beast in other instances and not just in this feud. In other words, when was has he booked weak? When was he selling for a significant amount of time? to like..literally anyone 1 on 1.


I'm not ignoring it. I'm saying dominating the bottom is still dominating the bottom. It's only so beastly you can sell the guy beating up the bottom of the barrell for 6 months. Especially since he just lost the blowoff match. He can be fine, but he needs to move on to some bigger presented names.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like a baby but The Pixies mixed with The Best Friends and Kris Statlander hugging it out made me tear up a bit. Tony Khan going that cheap heat with me by mixing grunge music, wrestling and Fight Club for potent feels mixture. I can't imagine what it would've been like if this storyline was actually good.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> What about the Vixens by Vickie that were never formed fully lmfao


They got jade now


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Darby Allin defeated Scorpio Sky a few weeks ago in a TNT Title match, and then Scorpio attacked Darby after the match, cementing his heel turn. And to my knowledge they haven't interacted since then. Like, shouldn't Darby be pissed at Scorpio and be going after him? Instead Darby has completely moved on and Scorpio is apparently forming a team with Ethan Page.


Yup. I was thinking about that recently and rewatched the darby segment week after.






Tony S: You're still limping, everybody is talking about the aftermath, nobody expected it to end like that after the match

Darby: I won this TNT championship November 7 and only defended it 3 times 😠😠😠

It's like Darby was spaced out as Tony was talking. I know AEW isn't scripted to the point so Darby fucked up big time by not addressing Tony's statement.


----------

